# List all games you have completed!



## Gandev (Apr 14, 2010)

So everybody can make their own list and if you want to add another game to the list update your post or edit it with the newest additions.This is my list so far:
Super mario advance
Pinobee:wings of adventure
Konami Krazy Racers
Castlevania:circle of the moon
Earthworm Jim
Army men advance
Super Dodgeball advance
Kuru Kuru Kururin
Bomberman tournament
Mario Kart:super circuit
Advance wars
Klonoa:empire of dreams
Spider man:mysterio's menace
X-Men:reign of apocalypse
Lego Island II
Prehistorik Man
Super street fighter II:Turbo
Megaman battle network
Wario Land 4
Golden sun
Batman Vengeance
Sonic advance


----------



## DigitalSquirrel (Apr 14, 2010)

I've had this list sittin on my PC for a while:

Beat:
___________________
GB- Pokemon Red
GB- Pokemon Blue
GB- Pokemon Yellow
GB- Pokemon Gold
GB- Pokemon Crystal
GB- Wario Land 3
GB- Kirby's Dream Land

GBA- Pokemon Sapphire
GBA- Zelda - Minish Cap
GBA- Kirby and the Amazing Mirror
GBA- Kirby nightmare in Dream Land
GBA- Powerpuff girls - Him and Seek
GBA- Dora the Explorer- Super Star Adventures
GBA- Wario Land 4
GBA- Hamtaro - Ham Ham Rainbow Rescue
GBA- Mother 3
GBA- Metroid Prime - Zero Mission

NES- Guerila War
NES- Super Mario Bros 3
NES- Megaman
NES- Megaman 2
NES- Megaman 3
NES- Megaman 4
NES- Megaman 5

SNES- Kirby Super Star
SNES- Super Mario world
SNES- Earthbound
SNES- Zelda - Link to the Past

N64- Mario Kart
N64- Banjo Kazooie
N64- Kirby and the Crystal Shards
N64- Pokemon Snap
N64- Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time

GC- Zelda - Windwaker
GC- Luigis Mansion
GC- Super Mario Sunshine
GC- Super Smash Bros Melee

PS- Dexters Lab

PS2- Final Fantasy 10
PS2- Sly Cooper1
PS2- Sly Cooper2
PS2- Sly Cooper3
PS2- Spiderman3
PS2- Kingdom Hearts
PS2- Kingdom Hearts 2

NEOGEO- MetalSlug 1

PC- FEAR
PC- Psychonauts
PC- Black and White 2
PC- Quake 4
PC- Half life2
PC- Half life2 Episode 1
PC- Half Life2 Episode 2
PC- Portal
PC- Alien Shooter 
PC- Max Payne 2
PC- Fallout 3
PC- Bioshock
PC- Bioshock 2
PC- Plants vs Zombies
PC- Riddick - Escape from Butcher Bay
PC- Penumbra - Overture
PC- Penumbra - Black Plague

XBOX- Halo1
XBOX- Halo2

XBOX360- Halo3
XBOX360- Resident Evil 5
XBOX360- Army of Two
XBOX360- Gears of War

NDS- Zelda - Phantom Hourglass
NDS- New Super Mario Bros
NDS- Castlevania- Dawn of Sorrow
NDS- Ontamarama
NDS- Mario Kart DS
NDS- Kirby Sqeak Squad

Wii- Super Mario Galaxies
Wii- Paper Mario
Wii- Twilight Princess


----------



## fannnkobe (Apr 15, 2010)

WOW,you guys must be kidding me.


----------



## roice2000 (Jun 29, 2010)

damn ... you have a lot of freetime ...


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jun 29, 2010)

I honestly do not believe I can remember everything I ever finished as we'd go back as far as 1985 with Super Mario Bros (as gyromite, duck hunt and hogans alley don't end) up to modern times and I've now or at one time or another have owned most the major game makers systems.  The list would go into the high 100s for sure if not more.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2010)

All the games I've played

Super Mario Land
Super Mario Bros
Super Mario 64
New Super Mario Bros
Mario and Luigi : Partners in Time

Pokemon SoulSilver

Dementium II: The Ward
C.O.R.E


Blue Dragon Plus
Blue Dragon AS

Final Fantasy XII Revenant Wings
Final Fantasy IV
Final Fantasy : Chocobo Tales (Worst Game Played)

Halo 1
Halo 2
Halo 3
Halo 3 ODST

Doom II
Doom 64
Doom 3
Doom RPG
Doom Resurrection
Doom 4

Shin Megami Tensei : Devil's Survivor
The World Ends With You

God Of War III




OK. Here Goes...

The Legend Of Zelda
Ocarina Of Time
Majora's Mask
A Link to the Past & Four Swords
Ocarina of Time Master Quest
The Wind Waker
The Legend Of Zelda : GBA
The Adventure of Link : GBA Remake
Twilight Princess
Phantom Hourglass
Spirit Tracks


----------



## Cyan (Jun 29, 2010)

*NOTE: List moved to my blog since APRIL 2022.
This post will not be updated anymore, look on my blog instead for updated list.*

*************************************
I have a list on my computer I'm keeping updated from years 

I played a LOT of games, but I almost never finished them.
here is only the games I finished, not the games I played:


Note that I may have missed a lot of games (especially gba section, I didn't keep a record of them all  )

*Computers*


Spoiler: Amiga



Listed, but I won't remember all of them
But ok, here are some :

Agony (First Psygnosis' game! A beautiful shoot'em up with an howl)
Canon Fodder
Croisière pour un cadavre
Gobliiins 1
Indiana Jones ~ Fate of Atlantis
Lotus
Monkey Island 1
Shadow Fighter
Simon the Sorcerer
Syndicate
Turrican II


Played games without ending:
Genesia
Pinball Dreams
Pinball Fantasies
Sim city
The settlers


Maybe (I don't remember if I completed these ones) :
Blues brothers
Flashback
James Pond
La Zoubida
Lemmings
Ugh!





Spoiler: PC



Day of the Tentacle
Diablo2 + extension
Half Life
Kyrandia: Hand of fate
Lost in Time
Little Big Adventure 1
Monkey Island 2
Moto Racer
Torchlight 1
Naya's Quest (browser)


Played games without ending:
Worms



*Nintendo*


Spoiler: NES



Bubble Bobble 1 & 2
Castlevania II: Simon's Quest
Dragon ball
Duck Tales
Gradius
Les chevaliers du zodiaque (St Seiya)
Life Force
Mario 2
Mario 3
New Zealand Story
Shadow gate
Snake Rattle n Roll
Wizard & Warrior
Zelda 1
Zelda 2
(no games finished on emulators, all on real Nes)


Maybe:
Double Dragon





Spoiler: Super Nintendo



Played on :
E=Emulator C=Console

15 puzzle 2 [E]
Actraiser [C]
Adams family [C]
Alien 3 [C]
Animaniacs [C]
Araiguma Rascal [E]
Arkanoid - Doh It Again [E] (Homebrew)
Axelay [C]
Breath of fire [C]
Bubsy [C]
Chrono trigger [C] (Many many times !)
Cool spot [C]
Donkey Kong Country [C]
Dragon Ball Z - Super Butouden [C]
Dragon Quest 5 [E]
E.V.O. Search for Eden [E]
F-zero [C]
Final fantasy 6 [C] (Many many times !)
Hook [C]
Illusion of time (Illusion of Gaia) [C]
Indiana Jone's trilogy [C]
Inspecteur gadget [C]
Lufia 1 [E]
Lufia 2 [E]
Magic Sword [E]
Mario RPG [E]
Parodius [C]
Pop'n'Twinbee [C]
Push over [E]
Radical Dreamers [E]
Radical Dreamers [E] on DS
Ranma 1/2 akane kodan (rpg) [C]
Rayearth main club [E]
Road Runner's Death Valley Rally [C]
Secret of Mana [C] (Many many times !)
Seiken densetsu 3 [C]
Star fox [C]
Stargate [E]
Super Adventure Island [C]
Super Castlevania IV [CE]
Street Fighter IV [C]
Super Ghouls and ghost [C] (with konami code _@)
Super Mario Kart [C]
Super Mario world [C]
Super Metroid 3 [CE] (Many many times !)
Super off road [C]
Tales of phantasia [E]
Teenage mutant ninja turtles 4 (turtles in time) [C]
Terranigma [E]
Ys 3 wanderer from ys [C]
Zelda 3 [C] (Many many times ! 4Hours in two lives)





Spoiler: Nintendo 64



Castlevania 64 : Completed only the first one: Castlevania Apocalypse ? (I played the second but never completed it)
Legend or Zelda : Ocarina of time
Legend of Zelda : Majora's Mask





Spoiler: Nintendo GameCube



Metroid Prime 1
Metroid Prime 2 : Echoes
Luigi's Mansion (2012 07 07)
Starfox Adventure (2012 07 27) (Damn, I had to use Ocarina to beat the last boss, I lost patience after 15+ retries)
Eternal Darkness (2014)





Spoiler: Wii



(in completed order)
Wii play
Legend or Zelda : Twilight princess
Mario Kart Wii (50cc only)
Metroid prime 3 : Fusion
Rayman - Raving Rabbids
Super Mario Galaxy 1
Overlord : Dark legend
One piece: Unlimited Adventure
One piece: Unlimited Cruise Ep1
Fragile dreams ~ Farewell ruins to the moon
Prince of Persia : Forgotten sands
Metroid: Other M (66% at the first ending sequence) missed 23 items. 100% at around ~12H
Xenoblade (235H, all lv99, missing 1 skill tree for riki, completed all head-to-head events, a lot of unlocked trophies. download savegame here)
Little King Story (I finally decided to use cheatcode to beat the last boss. ... the ending sequence is very disappointing. At least the game was funny to play)
The legend of Zelda - Skyward Sword
The Last Story
Muramasa (the first ending. Now I need to complete it again with the unlocked swords).
Lego - Lord of the ring
Newer Super Mario Bros.





Spoiler: WiiWare



LostWind 1
LostWind 2
La Mulana
Cave Story





Spoiler: WiiU



Lego - City Undercover
New super Mario Bros. U
One Piece Unlimited World Red  (Coliseum only, 100%)
Xenoblade Chronicles X





Spoiler: Game & Watch



Boxing





Spoiler: Gameboy



Legend of Zelda: Link's awakening
Mystic Quest (Seiken Densetsu 1)





Spoiler: Gameboy Advance



Castlevania: Circle of the Moon
Castlevania : Aria of sorrow
F-zero
Metroid - Zero Mission
Metroid - Fusion
The Legend Of Zelda - Minish Cap
The Legend Of Zelda - A Link To The Past : *The Four Swords part only*





Spoiler: Nintendo DS



Castlevania : Dawn of Sorrow
Castlevania : Portrait of Ruins
Chrono Trigger US
Coraline
Elebits Kai & Zero
Ghost Trick
Mario Kart DS (50cc only)
Monster Tale
Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan! (normal mode only)
Summon Night 1
Glory of Heracles (completed on 2012/08 after 2 years of hiatus)
The World Ends With You
Picross 3D (All stars everywhere !)
Picross DS (all levels animated)
Nanashi no Game - The nameless game
From the Abyss
Tingle's rosy rupeeland
2015
A Witch's Tale
Contact
Wind of Nostalgia
Okamiden
Valkyrie profile - covenant of the plume
2016
Radiant Historia
Scurge Hive





Spoiler: 3DS



Kid Icarus: Uprising (completed on 2012/06/10)
Luigi's Mansion 2 (completed on 2013/07/14)
2014
The legend of Zelda: A link between worlds
Bravely Default
2015
Beyond the Labyrinth (english patch by Nagato)
2017
Picross 3D Round2

*eshop:*
2015
Steamworld Dig
Xeodrifter





Spoiler: Switch



2018
Snipper Clips
Xenoblade Chronicles 2  (Switch)
Super Mario Odyssey  (Switch)
2020
Syberia
Late Shift
Syberia 2
Call of Cthulhu    (Jul    )
The experiment
Trüberbrook
Vampyr
Escape First
2021
Five Dates (APR)
Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night (MAY)
Axiom Verge 2 (AUG)
Metroid Dread (NOV)
Eastward (NOV)

2022
Steamworld Dig 2 (JAN)





Spoiler: Homebrew and hacks



Nintendo DS: Fireworld
Knytt Story : The machine, A strange dream, This level is Unfinished, The Underwater Adventure.



*Sega*


Spoiler: Megadrive (or Genesis)



Landstalker
Maybe: Golden Axe
Maybe: Sonic 1





Spoiler: Saturn



Nights into dreams





Spoiler: Dreamcast



Phantasy Star Online



*Sony*


Spoiler: PSX (PS1)



Alien trilogy
Alundra
Castlevania : Symphony of the night
Final Fantasy 7
Final Fantasy 9
Ghost in the shell
Legacy of Kain : Blood omen
Legacy of Kain : Soul Reaver 1
Metal Gear Solid
Parasite Eve
Resident Evil
Rhapsody: A Musical Adventure
Saga Frontier (I completed only Aselus story, twice because I lost my saves, and I got a different ending the second time)
Silent Hill
Skull Monkey
Souledge (not the story part, only the fighting part)
Suikoden
Tekken
Tomb Raider
Tomb Raider 2
Wipe out
Xenogears
Valkyrie Profile - Lenneth (played the PSP version in 2015)
Vagrant Story (played on PSP in 2016)





Spoiler: PS2



Baldur's Gate 1
Castlevania: Curse of darkness
Devil May Cry 1
Final Fantasy X
ICO
Katamari Damacy 1 (Let's roll the world !)
Kingdom Heart
Kingdom heart 2
Legacy of Kain : Soul Reaver 2
Narnia 1
Okami
Prince of Persia : Sands of time
Shadow of the Colossus
La Pucelle (completed on PSP, not really on PS2).





Spoiler: PS3



Castlevania: Lords of Shadow
Catherine
3D Dot Game Hero
Journey
Tomb Raider (reboot)
FlOw
The Last of Us
Remember me
Beyond Two souls
Lego - Marvel super hero
Castlevania: Mirror of Fate HD
Castlevania: Lords of Shadow 2
Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons
2016
Star Ocean 4 (started 3 years ago!)
Mass Effect 1 (started 3 years ago!)
Machinarium (PSNow PS4) (2021 May)





Spoiler: PS4



Broken Age (2015/11, 13-15H)
Uncharted 1 - Drake's fortune : (2015-11) 12H, 51/60 treasures, 0/1 relic
Uncharted 2 - Among Thieves : (2015-11) 15H, 57/100 treasures, 1/1 relic
Uncharted 3 - Drake's deception : (2015-12) 11H, 73/100 treasures, 0/1 relic
Life is strange : My first Platine trophee !
2016
Grim Fandango : (with a guide)
Toren
Knack
Transistor
Ratchet & Clank (2016)
Never alone
Gravity Rush remastered
Beyond Eyes  (PS4)
Oxenfree
Tomb Raider 2 (20th anniversary) : rise of the tomb raider
2017
Final Fantasy XV  (PS4)
2018
Hellblade, Senua's sacrifice  (PS4)
Tearaway Unfolded  (PS4)
Uncharted 4 - A thief's end  (PS4)
Shadow of the Tomb Raider  (PS4)
Iconoclast  (PS4)
2019
Path of Exile  (main story) (PS4)
Detroit: Become human  (PS4)
2020
Kingdom Hearts 1.5 Remix : Kingdom Heart 1
Until dawn    (Apr    played twice... still not the best ending)
Odd world - New & Tasty
Bro Force
Gone Home    (May)
Heavy Rain
The room VR    (Jun    )
Erica
the Sinking city (Jul)
Diablo III (aug)
2021
What remains of Edit Finch (JAN)
Enigmatis 1 - The Ghosts of Maple Creek
Enigmatis 2 - The Mists of Ravenwood
Hollow knight
A Plague Tale
Uncharted: The Lost Legacy (FEB)
We were here
Axiom Verge
Yesterday Origins
Whispering Willows
Gris (MAR)
The swapper
Grim Legends
Silence
Sherlock Holmes The Devil's Daughter (APR)
Final Fantasy 7 Remake
Overcooked! 2 (MAY)
Overcooked!
Anodyne (PSNow) (JUNE)
The Rabbit Hole (PSVR) (AUG)
NieR Replicant v1.22 (Ending A to E)
Legend of the Skyfish
NieR Automata (Ending A to E)
The Last Campfire (100%)

2022
Raji: An ancient Epic (JAN)
Carrion
The Messenger (FEB)
Horizon: Zero Dawn (APR)





Spoiler: PS5



2021
Astro's Playroom (MAY)
Operation Tango (JUN)
Ratchet & Clank: Rift Apart (JUN)
Death's door  (DEC)
Kena: Bridge of Spirit

2022
Lost in Random (JAN)





Spoiler: PSP



La Pucelle Ragnarok
Brave Story: New Traveler
Rhapsody A Musical Adventure (PSX to PSP)
Valkyrie Profile - Lenneth
Kingdom Heats - Birth by Sleep (2016)




*Microsoft*


Spoiler: Xbox 360



XBLA:
Shadow Complex
Limbo
Child of Light
Bastion



*Droid*


Spoiler: Phone



2018
AM2R - Another Metroid 2 Remake  (Droid version)
2020
Samsara (escape game)
2021
Rime (escape game)



*Other*


Spoiler: Almost completed



PSX - Final Fantasy 8 : Last boss (too hard when escaping all other battles)
PSX - Star Ocean 2 : Last level (lose interest, due to other games to play)
PS2 - Star Ocean 3 : Is it me or is that game difficulty is really badly unequal ? easy enemies give a lot of exp when REALLY hard one gives nothing   (I'm almost at the end, I need more levels/exp, but it's too long)
GBA - Castlevania:Harmony of Dissonance : Last boss (hard battle)
DS - Castlevania Order of Ecclesia : Last boss .. I forgot I had to beat the game, I wanted to find all items/enemies ... I should go back to complete it.
NGC - Zelda Wind Waker - Last Boss .... I wanted to find all hearts first and never continued
WiiU - Zelda Breath of the wil : Last Boss.... I wanted to complete all DLC first, I completed only DLC1 and didn't play DLC2 yet....

See, I have a somewhat habits of wanting to complete all the game 100% before completing the game, and losing interest right at the last boss....





Chronological List



Spoiler: 2012



Xenoblade. after 6 months and 235H!
Little king Story (Wii)
Zelda Skyward Sword (Wii)
The Last Story (Wii)
Kid Icarus (3DS)
Muramasa (Wii) (completed only the first story, half of the game... I don't feel like it's complete but I hadn't had time to return to it yet)
Luigi's Mansion (GC).
Starfox Adventure (GC)
Glory of Heracles (DS)
Castlevania Lords of shadow (PS3)
Catherine (PS3)
Dot Game Hero (PS3)
Shadow Complex (Xbox360 XBLA)





Spoiler: 2013



Journey
LaMulana (Wii)
The World End With You (DS)
KnyttStory (and addons) (DS)
TombRaider reboot (PS3)
Picross 3D (DS)
FlOw (PS3)
Luigi's mansion 2 (3DS)
Torchlight (PC .. one of the rarest game played on PC)
Lego City (WiiU) (story at 47% item collection. stopped playing there)
The Last of Us (PS3)
Remember me (PS3)
Lego Lord of the ring (Wii)
Cave Story (wiiware)
Beyond Two souls (PS3)
Picross DS (DS) (ok that one wasn't a "nothing else until I complete it". 6 years to complete it)
Nanashi no Game (DS)
Lego Marvel super hero (PS3)
From the Abyss (DS)
Castlevania Mirror of Fate HD (PS3)
Zelda A link between worlds (3DS)





Spoiler: 2014



Tingle's rosy rupeeland (DS)
Castlevania Lords of Shadow2 (PS3)
New super Mario Bros. U (WiiU)
Bravely Default (3DS)
Limbo (xbla)
Child of Light (xbla)
Bastion (xbla)
One Piece Unlimited World Red (WiiU) (Coliseum only, 100%). Played on someone else console, so didn't play the story mode.
Newer Super Mario Bros. Wii (Wii)
Naya's Quest (browser)
La Pucelle Ragnarok (PSP)
Brothers a Tale of Two sons (PS3)
Eternal Darkness (GC)
Brave Story New Traveler (PSP)
Rhapsody A Musical Adventure (PS1 on PSP)





Spoiler: 2015



Xeodrifter (3DS)
Steamworld dig (3DS)
Valkyrie Profile - Lenneth (PS1 on PSP)
Contact (DS)
Okamiden (DS)
Valkyrie profile - covenant of the plume (DS)
Wind of Nostalgia (DS)
Beyond the Labyrinth (Labyrinth no kanata) (3DS)
Broken age (my first PS4 game)
uncharted 1 (ps4)
uncharted 2 (ps4)
uncharted 3 (ps4)
Life is strange (ps4)





Spoiler: 2016



Radiant Historia (DS)
Xenoblade Chronicles X (WiiU)
Grim Fandango (PS4)
Toren (PS4)
Knack (PS4)
Scurge Hive (DS)
Transistor (PS4)
Ratchet & Clank 2016 (PS4)
Never alone (PS4)
Gravity Rush remastered (PS4)
Star Ocean 4 (PS3) (started in 2010, finally went back to it this year)
Mass effect 1 (PS3) (started in 2013, finally went back to it this year)
Vagrant Story (PS1 on PSP)
Beyond Eyes  (PS4)
Oxenfree (PS4)
Kingdom Hearts Birth by sleep (PSP) (started in 2013, finally went back to complete it!)
Tomb Raider 2 (20th anniversary): Rise of the tomb Raider (PS4)





Spoiler: 2017



Final Fantasy XV  (PS4)
Picross 3D Round2  (3DS)





Spoiler: 2018



Snipper Clips  (Switch)
Xenoblade Chronicles 2  (Switch)
Super Mario Odyssey  (Switch)
Hellblade, Senua's sacrifice  (PS4)
AM2R - Another Metroid 2 Remake  (Droid)
Uncharted 4 - A thief's end  (PS4)
Shadow of the Tomb Raider  (PS4)
Iconoclast  (PS4)





Spoiler: 2019



Path of Exile  (PS4)
Detroit: Become human  (PS4)





Spoiler: 2020



PS4 Kingdom Hearts 1.5 Remix : Kingdom Heart 1
PS4 Until dawn    (Apr    played twice... still not the best ending)
PS4    Odd world - New & Tasty
PS4    Bro Force
PS4    Gone Home    (May    )
PS4    Heavy Rain
PS4    The room VR    (Jun    )
PS4    Erica
NSW    Syberia
NSW    Late Shift
NSW    Syberia 2
NSW    Call of Cthulhu    (Jul    )
NSW    The experiment
NSW    Trüberbrook
NSW    Vampy
PS4        The Sinking City
NSW    Escape First
PS4        Diablo III
DRO     Samsara





Spoiler: 2021



*JAN
PS4     What remains of Edit Finch
DRO     Rime (android)
PS4     Artifex: Enigmatis 1 - The Ghosts of Maple Creek
PS4     Artifex: Enigmatis 2 - The Mists of Ravenwood
PS4     Hollow knight (105%/112%)
PS4     A Plague Tale : Innocence
*FEB
PS4     Uncharted: The Lost Legacy
PS4     We were here
PS4     Axiom Verge
PS4     Yesterday Origins
PS4     Whispering Willows
*MAR
PS4     Gris
PS4     The swapper
PS4     Artifex: Grim Legends
PS4     Silence
*APR
NSW     Five dates
PS4     Sherlock Holmes The Devil's Daughter
PS4     Final Fantasy 7 Remake
*MAY
PS4     Overcooked! 2
PS5         Astro's Playroom
PS4         Overcooked!
NSW       Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night
PS3         Machinarium (PSNow PS4)
*JUN
PS4 Anodyne (PSNow)
PS5 Operation Tango
PS5 Ratchet & Clank: Rift Apart
*AUG
PS4 The Rabbit Hole (PSVR)
PS4 Nier Replicant v1.22 (Ending A to E)
NSW Axiom Verge 2
*SEP
PS4 Legend of the Skyfish
*OCT
NSW Metroid Dread
*NOV
NSW Eastward
PS4 Nier Automata
*DEC
PS5 Death's Door
PS4 The Last Campfire
PS5 Kena: Bridge of Spirit





Spoiler: 2022



*JAN
PS5 Lost in Random
NSW Steamworld Dig 2
PS4 Raji: An ancient Epic
PS4 Carrion
FEB
PS4 The Messenger
APR
PS4 Horizon: Zero Dawn


*Now playing:*
• PS4 *redout* (not streaming it, it's probably boring to watch racing games),
• NDS *Ni no Kuni*


You can watch me playing on Twitch, I usually stream every evening (GMT), and sometime more.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2010)

^Well Done

edit:Sorry, my original post sounded wrong.


----------



## riverchen (Jun 29, 2010)

NVM sorry.


----------



## codmaster (Jan 24, 2011)

PC Games :
Half Life 2
Halo : Combat Evolved 
Halo 2

N64 Games :
LoZ : OoT
loZ : Majora Mask
Super Mario 64

SNES :
Super mario bros 
Super mario bros 3
Super Metroid
DK Countrey

PS2 :
GTA : Vice City

Wii :
NEW super mario bros. wii
LoZ : Twilight Princess
Super mario galaxy
Super mario galaxy 2
Metroid prime 3 


DS :
Metroid Hunters
NEW super mario bros.


----------



## Daizu (Feb 25, 2011)

I think he was just talking about GBA games, you guys. Anyway, all the GBA games I've beaten are as follows:

Bionicle: Matoran Adventures
Crash Bandicoot: The Huge Adventure
Dragon Ball Z: Taiketsu
Dragon Ball Z: The Legacy of Goku II
Final Fantasy IV Advance
Kingdom Hearts Chain of Memories + Reverse/Rebirth
Kirby: Nightmare in Dreamland
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
The Legend of Zelda: The Minish Cap
LEGO Bionicle
Metroid: Fusion
Metroid: Zero Mission
Shrek 2: Beg for Mercy
Spyro 2: Season of Flame

I wasn't ever much of a hardcore GBA gamer. If you actually care to see all the games I've beaten, look at my Backloggery.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 26, 2011)

Spoiler



[title:I spoilered it because it's too many. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





]NDS-
Kingdom Hearts Re:Coded
Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days
Mario Party 
Plants vs Zombies
Pokemon Diamond
Pokemon Pearl
GTA Chinatown Wars
Assassin's Creed
Pokemon Platinum
Mario Kart
Mario and Sonic at the Olympic Games
Mario and Sonic at the Olympic Winter Games
Clash of the Titans
Crash Bandicoot Mind Over Mutant
Tony Hawk's Proving Ground
Kirby Superstar Ultra
and more...

PS1-
Spyro Year of the Dragon
Tobal 
Tobal 2
Crash Bandicoot
Jumping Flash
Ridge Racer
and more...

PSP-
Kingdom Hearts Birth by Sleep (I don't play PSP too much...)

PS2-
Kingdom Hearts II
GTA San Andreas
Tenchu
GTA Vice City
and more...

GBA-
Harvest Moon Friends of Mineral Town
Spyro Season of Flame
Kingdom Hearts Chain of Memories + Reverse/Rebirth
Kirby Nightmare in Dreamland
and more...




ACK! I can't remember the other games that I've completed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh, and sorry for the bump.


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 26, 2011)

I have beaten so many I don't know where to start. I will get back to you on this...

Also, I was a HUGE GBA gamer. I LOVED the GBA and besides the SNES it was one of my favorite systems ever.


----------



## Kemosabe-TBC (Mar 26, 2011)

lol, this is impossible to answer... I started playing games around 1988, I have literally completed several hundreds (probably 1000+) of games. There's no way I could remember all the games I've completed.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 26, 2011)

This is impossible for me mainly because I've been gaming for a LONG time and I really can't remember every single game that I completed. I'll just list the games I completed in the last 15 days. Here:

1) Killzone 3
2) Assassins Creed: Brotherhood
3) Pokemon White
4) Crysis 2 
5) Little Big Planet 2
6) Okamiden
7) Dissidia 012


----------



## Kemosabe-TBC (Mar 26, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> This is impossible for me mainly because I've been gaming for a LONG time and I really can't remember every single game that I completed. I'll just list the games I completed in the last 15 days. Here:
> 
> 1) Killzone 3
> 2) Assassins Creed: Brotherhood
> ...



Hmm, I'm not exaggerating when I say that I've completed hundreds of games. But I've never completed 7 games in 15 days! That's insane


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 26, 2011)

Phew...LOTS of games. I'll give a list of what I can remember, but edit this later on if I think of more:

*PC:*
Leisure suit Larry
Wolfenstein 3D (yes...the ORIGINAL)
doom 1 & 2 (on hardest not-nightmare setting)
descent
heretic
hexen
prince of persia
Commander Keen 4&5
(stunts) (you can't really count it as it is just creating tracks and riding on it...but I managed to constantly beat the best opponent, though).
Freecell, minesweeper, patience (i'm the only one who did this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Super street fighter 2 turbo
Dungeons & Dragons 1&2 (though the first was pretty much a "you have now won the game" without mentioning whatsoever)
secret of monkey island 1 & 2 (best point 'n click adventures EVER!)
King's quest 4 (I got 2 times nearly to the end but was stuck because of some crashing thing...then it turned out it was just one or two things left before the end of the game).
Mortal kombat 1 & 2 (though the difficulty was shit...after 2 or 3 fights, it became almost impossible to do anything until you wasted another continue)
Dune 2
C&C 1, 2, 3 (though halfway tiberian sun, I was just hoping it would get BETTER instead of worse)
Red alert 1, 2, 3
Warcraft 1, 2, 3 (not 100% if I finished warcraft 2, though)
Fallout 1, 2, 3 (the third one is totally different, but fun nonetheless)
Duke Nukem 1&2 (well...I think I did. Can't recall an end boss, though)
Duke Nukem 3D
Abe's Oddyssey
Unreal, unreal: return to na pali
UT (or UT99, if you want to take the series seriously)
(UT2004) (I didn't finish the final boss on principle because it was so weak...but considering I played this for YEARS, I can't not mention it)
UT3 (but GOD, someone please fire the scenario writer...it's so bad it manages to give "camp" a bad name)
Half life
Bioshock
kingdom of looting (okay, it's a browser game without end...but I DID finish the main quest with walkthroughs).



*Gameboy monochrome:*
Tetris (level 9 high 5)
Super mario land 1,2,3
Bugs Bunny
Double dragon 1 & 2 (perhaps 3 as well...can't remember)
Batman
Bubble bobble (including that alternate levels stuff)
Duck tales 1 (perhaps 2 as well)
Gargoyles quest
Kirby's dream land
Kirby's pinball land
One of the mega mans...can't remember which one
Mystic quest
TMNT 1 & 2
Zelda: link's awakening
Choplifter 2
One of the castlevania's
Mario vs Donkey kong
Hook
Terminator 2
Bart Simpson escape from camp...something
Home alone (perhaps 2 as well...not sure)

*NES:*
double dragon 2 (though my worst enemy was actually my team mate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

*Arcade (or mame):*
Teenage Mutant Ninja turtles 1 & 2
The simpsons
X-men
Vendetta
Asterix (but man...those end bosses are so unfair at the end...I'm glad I played this one mostly on mame)
Penguin brothers (for those who never heard it: try it out...it's an awesome platformer)
A Japanese picture-puzzle game (I later found out it is the same thing as Mario Picross...but with better time management rules).
Pang 1, 2 and 3
Sunset riders
Joe & Mac



*Super NES:*
Super pang
Super mario world
Final fight 1 & 3 (never found somewhere where they were selling nr. 2)
star fox adventures
Donkey kong country
Secret of mana (I think...it was an RPG, but not a turn-based one)
Jurassic park (I think...I got pretty far in the game, in any case)
Aladdin


*gameboy color:*
Zelda: oracle of seasons & ages (yay for emulators)

*gameboy advance:*
Zelda minish cap (on the wii)

*PSP:*
Puzzle quest: challenge of the warlords (thanks to a correct amount of spell distribution, I beat the final boss - or pretty much everyone - in the first turn).

*Gamecube:*
Zelda: 4 swords adventure

*Wii:*
Super Mario Galaxy 1 & 2
Zelda: twilight princess
Super Paper mario
Super Smash Bros Brawl (well...the subspace emissionary...barely bothered playing the actual fighting game)
Warioware: smooth moves (at least: I THINK I unlocked all the minigames)
Wario land: the shake dimension
Guitar hero 3, 4 & 5
(rock band 2) (sorta...I still have one or two songs to finish in the main quest, but I'm too busy rocking out to care)
Sin & punishment 2
House of the dead: overkill (a bit too short, if you ask me)
donkey kong country returns
Kirby's epic yarn (my girlfriend made me do it!)
Kororinpa (again...not 100% sure. and I probably missed a bonus level or two)
(wii fit plus) (okay, this is really an endless game...but as far as unlocking/achieving things go, this one is pretty complete)
(wii sports resort) (ditto)



Wiiware:
World of goo
Ghost mania



...and probably a bunch I forgot (may edit this even later)


----------



## omgpwn666 (Mar 26, 2011)

Ocarina of Time
Majora's Mask
Donkey Kong 64
Half-Life
Half-Life 2 (episode 1 and 2, also)
Titan Quest
Diablo 2
Left 4 Dead 2
Banjo Kazooie 
Resident Evil 4
Silent Hill : Shattered Memories
The Wind Waker
Twilight Princess 
Half-Life : Opposing Force
Borderlands
Alien Swarm
Half-Life : Blue Shift
Minish Cap
Halo 1,2,3
Halo Reach
Portal
Zelda 1
Zelda 2
Oracle of Ages/Seasons
Elder Scrolls : Oblivion (and expansions)
Bioshock 1 and 2
Alan Wake
Mario 64 DS
Rayman DS
Rayman for PS1
Gex 2 and 3
Gears of War 1
Mario Kart (almost all except Wii and Gamecube version)
Super Mario 1, 2, 3... All Mario games, except Mario Galaxy 1 and 2
Lost Odyssey
-----

Okay, I'm done. Way too many games that I can't even think. I've been gaming since.. Like 9.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 26, 2011)

Hm. Hard to list. So i'll just throw a bunch of ones I remember

Tales of Symphonia 1 and 2, the abyss, vesperia, phantasia, VS
Chrono trigger (DS and SNES)
The Darkness
Halo 1,2, 3, ODST, Reach
Ninja Gaiden Black, and 2.
Nier
Bayonetta
Devil May Cry 4
Armored Core 4 and For Answers
Dissidia
Crisis Core
FF7/8
Diablo II
Legend of Zelda, 1, 2, links awakening, ocarina of time, majoras mask, seasons, minish cap, twilight princess

Several mario games 100%
Mega Man X1-8
Mega Man legends 1 and 2
Sands of Destruction
Suikoden Tierkreis
The World Ends With You


...and so many more.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 26, 2011)

Jak 1
Jak 2
Jak 3
Sly 2
Sly 3
Grand Theft Auto: Liberty City Stories
Daxter
Kingdom Hearts 1
Kingdom Hearts 2
Kingdom Hearts BBS
Super Mario Galaxy
Assassins Creed 1
Assassins Creed 2
Resident Evil 4
Bayonetta
Prototype
Infamous
Shark Tale
Sin and Punishment
Paper Mario
Paper Mario and The Thousand Year Door
Super Paper Mario
Mario and Luigi: Partners In Time
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story
Super Mario Bros
Kirby (Duh)
Hotel Dusk: Room 215
Alan Wake
The Darkness
Call Of Duty: Modern Warfare (Which I regret playing...)
Mass Effect
Mass Effect 2
Dragon Age
KOTOR
KOTOR 2
MegaMan X
MegaMan X2
MegaMan X3
Super Mario RPG

I can't remember much, but there's some.

....What?


----------



## coolness (Mar 26, 2011)

kingdom hearts 358/2 days and Re:coded
Pokemon black white soulsilver pearl diamond ruby crystal and blue
super mario bros/new super mario bros/mario galaxy/mario and luigi the 2 for the DS
legend of zelda a link to the past/legend of zelda windwaker/phantom hour glass/spirit track
Call of duty mw2
Metroid/prime hunters/prime 3


----------



## Ikki (Mar 26, 2011)

Kemosabe-TBC said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, not with those games.

1- Modern FPS. Takes around 6 hours to a normal player.
2- Can't say.
3- I finished it in about 3 days, took me 30 hours iirc. It's not that much of a short game but you lose concept of time when playing it.
4- Refer to 1
5- Haven't played it but I don't think it's long since it's a platformer. If I'm not wrong, the main attraction of the game is level sharing and such.
6- Playing through it, can't tell.
7- Can't tell either.

So, yeah. Not that impressive.


As for the games that I finished, I couldn't tell. I can't remember. If I'm asked, I can say "yes" or "no"


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 26, 2011)

Since I have been playing video games since I was 5, about 90% of the list is totally forgotten >.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 26, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Since I have been playing video games since I was 5, about 90% of the list is totally forgotten >.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 26, 2011)

Good task.. lets see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cant remember all of them obviously..

GB/GBC:
Pokemon Red
Pokemon Blue
Pokemon Yellow
Pokemon Silver
Pokemon Gold
Pokemon Crystal
Harry Potter and the Chamber of the Secrets
Zelda Links Awakening
Yu-Gi-Oh(cant remember which one)
Smurfs
Earthworm Jim
The Lion King 2
etc etc


GBA:
Boktai
Golden Sun
Pokemon Ruby
Pokemon Sapphire
Pokemon Emerald
Pokemon Fire REd
Pokemon Leaf Green
Lion King
Brother Bears
FF
Harry potter and the prisoner of askban
etc etc etc

NDS:
Too many to list

PC: 
Way too many too list

Xbox 360:
Also A LOT to list

Gamecube:
Pokemon Colloseum 
Pokemon XD
DBZ Budokai 1
DBZ Budokai 2
Zelda
Mario Kart Double Dash
etc etc

PS/PS2:
LOL just cant imagine how many 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS3:
God of War 3
Killzone 2
Killzone 3
Fifa 09,10,11
NFS Undercover
NFS Hot Pursuit
GT5
GTA IV
and a few more


----------



## mad567 (Mar 26, 2011)

*GBC:*
1.Pokemon RED
2.Pokemon Yellow
3.Pokemon Crystal
4.Pokemon Gold
5.Pokemon TCG
6.Megaman willy's revenge
7.crazy castle 3
8.super mario land
9.Kirby's dream land
10. Superman
11.micky's Dangerous Chase
12.Warioland 2

*GBA:*
1-4.Megaman Battle Network 3,4,5,6
5.Yugioh Sacred Cards
6.Yugioh R.O.D
7.Pokemon Emerald.saphire.ruby
8.Pokemon Fire red
9.bomberman tournament
10.Yugioh World wide edition
11.medabots Metabee/rokusho AX
12.Yugioh dungeon dice monsters
13.kirby Nightmare in Dreamland
14.Mario Kart
15.sonic advance 2

*N64:*
1.Pokemon Snap

*GC & Wii:*
1:Beyblade V force
2okemon coloseum
3. Pokemon Gale of darkness
4.NFS Most wanted
5. Nfs Undercover (wii)
6.SSBB 

*Ps2 & PS1:*
1.Tekken Tag
2.Tekken 3
3.Klonoa (ps1)

*PSP:*
1.NFS carbon
2.NFS Prostreet
3.NFS Shift
4.GTa LCS
5. Crash tag team racing
6. DBZ 2
*NDS:*
1-3.Pokemon Diamond/heart gold/Black
4.Yugioh ightmare trobandour
5.Yugioh gx spirit caller
6-9. Megaman Star force Leo/Ninja/Black Ace
10.Guitar hero
11.Guitar hero modern hits
12.Megaman battlenetwork 5 DS
13.Super mario 64
14.Simpson's the game
15.Metal slug 7
16.Gta china town wars
17.POkemon Mystery dungeon blue
18.mario kart


I wish I had time to finish all games that I start..
this list is the game list that i finished fby the time I started playing video games


----------



## A23 (Mar 26, 2011)

My list from GameFaqs



Spoiler: PS2




Ace Combat 5: The Unsung War 
Ace Combat Zero: The Belkan War 
Beyond Good & Evil 
Bully 
Call of Duty 3 
Cold Fear 
Constantine 
Devil May Cry 2 
Devil May Cry 3: Dante's Awakening 
Devil May Cry 3: Special Edition 
Dirge of Cerberus: Final Fantasy VII 
Disaster Report 
DRIV3R 
Enter the Matrix 
Fatal Frame II: Crimson Butterfly 
Fatal Frame III: The Tormented 
Final Fantasy X 
Final Fantasy X-2 
Final Fantasy XII 
Forbidden Siren 2 
Genji: Dawn of the Samurai 
God of War 
God of War II 
Grand Theft Auto: Liberty City Stories 
Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas 
Grand Theft Auto: Vice City 
Grand Theft Auto: Vice City Stories 
Grandia II 
Grandia III 
Guitar Hero 
Guitar Hero Encore: Rocks the 80s 
Guitar Hero II 
Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock 
Haunting Ground 
Headhunter 
Headhunter: Redemption 
ICO 
Indigo Prophecy 
Jak 3 
Jak and Daxter: The Precursor Legacy 
Jak II 
Jak X: Combat Racing 
Kingdom Hearts 
Kingdom Hearts II 
Kuon 
Lara Croft Tomb Raider: The Angel of Darkness 
Manhunt 
Manhunt 2 
Medal of Honor Frontline 
Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty 
Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater 
Michigan 
Obscure: The Aftermath 
Okami 
Onimusha 2: Samurai's Destiny 
Onimusha 3: Demon Siege 
Onimusha: Dawn of Dreams 
Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time 
Prince of Persia: The Two Thrones 
Red Faction 
Red Faction II 
Resident Evil 4 
Resident Evil Code: Veronica X 
Resident Evil: Dead Aim 
Rule of Rose 
Shadow Hearts: From the New World 
Shadow of Rome 
Shadow of the Colossus 
Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 3 
Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 4 
Silent Hill 2 
Silent Hill 3 
Silent Hill 4: The Room 
Silent Hill: Origins 
Silent Hill: Shattered Memories 
Sly 3: Honor Among Thieves 
Spider-Man 2 
Stuntman Ignition 
Tekken 4 
The Bard's Tale 
The Da Vinci Code 
The Getaway 
The Getaway: Black Monday 
The Godfather 
The Sims 2: Castaway 
The Warriors 
The X-Files: Resist or Serve 
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell 
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Double Agent 
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Pandora Tomorrow 
Tomb Raider: Anniversary 
Tomb Raider: Legend 
Tony Hawk's American Wasteland 
True Crime: Streets of LA 
Twisted Metal: Head On - Extra Twisted Edition 
WWE SmackDown! Here Comes the Pain 
WWE SmackDown! Shut Your Mouth 
WWE SmackDown! vs. Raw 
WWF SmackDown! Just Bring It 
Yakuza 
Zone of the Enders 
Zone of the Enders: The 2nd Runner





Spoiler: PS




Dino Crisis 
Dino Crisis 2 
Metal Gear Solid Integral 
Resident Evil 2 
Resident Evil 3: Nemesis 
Resident Evil: Survivor





Spoiler: PC




Alone in the Dark 
Art of Murder: FBI Confidential 
Assassin's Creed II 
Assassin's Creed: Director's Cut Edition 
Batman: Arkham Asylum 
Broken Sword: The Sleeping Dragon 
Devil May Cry 4 
Gears of War 
Grand Theft Auto IV 
Prince of Persia 
Prince of Persia: The Forgotten Sands 
Resident Evil 5 
Secrets of the Ark: A Broken Sword Game 
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Conviction 
Tomb Raider: Underworld





Spoiler: DS




Ace Attorney Investigations: Miles Edgeworth 
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney 
Band Hero 
Broken Sword: Shadow of the Templars (The Director's Cut) 
de Blob 2 
Dragon Quest IX: Sentinels of the Starry Skies 
Final Fantasy IV 
Final Fantasy: The 4 Heroes of Light 
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective 
Hotel Dusk: Room 215 
Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days 
Last Window: The Secret of Cape West 
Lego Rock Band 
Mario Kart DS 
Mario vs. Donkey Kong 2: March of the Minis 
New Super Mario Bros. 
Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors 
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney 
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Justice for All 
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Trials and Tribulations 
Professor Layton and the Curious Village 
Professor Layton and the Diabolical Box 
Professor Layton and the Unwound Future 
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor 
The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass 
The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks 
The World Ends With You 
Time Hollow





Spoiler: GC




Resident Evil 
Resident Evil 0





Spoiler: Wii




Zero: Gesshoku no Kamen



and some other games on earlier systems


----------



## Rayder (Mar 26, 2011)

Yikes, that would be one hella long list for me.   I can't even remember what was the LAST game I beat, let alone all the games I've beaten over the last 30 years.  There's probably games that I wouldn't even recognize now (let alone remember) that I've beaten.   I would imagine though that most of my list would consist of C64 and Sega Genesis games, as those were the systems of my "hardcore" days of gaming.


----------



## BumFace (Mar 26, 2011)

haven't completed much in these days but when i was little too much, i regret that now.

Completed:
-Chrono Trigger
-Final Fantasy 4-6
-Super Mario World
-Touhou 6(normal+extra), 7(normal,hard+extras), 8,10,12(normal, extra, cept for 12)
-Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood
-Monkey island series
-EarthBound
-Cod4 onwards
-Dead Space 1 + 2
-Guitar Hero 3
-Pokemon leafgreen, emerald, diamond + pearl
-Resident evil 4,5
-Der Langrisser
-Phoenix Wright series (cept for the latest one)


and shit loads that i can't remember, some old school and a few doujins and modern.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 26, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Since I have been playing video games since I was 5, about 90% of the list is totally forgotten >.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's a list off the top of my head.

Pokemon Blue, Silver, Sapphire, XD, Diamond, White, Fire Red, Leaf Green, Heart Gold
Zelda: OoT, MM, WW, LttP, FSA, TP, OoA, OoS, PH, ST
Final Fantasy I, III, IV, V, VI
Dragon Quest IV, V, VI, IX, Monsters: Joker
Super Mario Bros 1, 2, 3, World, Yoshi's Island, 64, Sunshine, Land 2
Paper Mario: TTYD
Skies of Arcadia
MGS: The Twin Snakes
Kirby's Dreamland, Squeak Squad, Nightmare in Dreamland
Mega Man 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7
MMBN 2, 3, 5
Mega Man Zero 1, 2, 3
Mega Man ZX
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Tomba!
Chrono Trigger
Final Fantasy Tactics A2

That's all I can come up with right now, but it definitely isn't my entire list.


----------



## Balee56 (Mar 27, 2011)

Spoiler: PS1




Ape Escape
Crash Bandicoot 1,2,3
Crash Team Racing
Spyro 2,3
Chrono Cross
Final Fantasy VIII
Final Fantasy IX
Megaman X4
Megaman X5
Parappa The Rapper
Um Jammer Lammy
Tekken 3
Jade Cocoon
Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone





Spoiler: NES




Super Mario Bros.
Megaman 2,4,5,6
Contra
Super C
Tiny Toon Adventures
Metroid
Mighty Final Fight
Monster Party
Nekketsu Kakutou Densetsu
Spelunker
Crash 'n the Boys - Street Challenge
Felix the Cat
Adventure Island II
Jackie Chan's Action Kung Fu
Chip 'n Dale Rescue Rangers





Spoiler: DS




Kirby Super Star Ultra
Yatterman DS 1,2
Pokémon Platinum
New Super Mario Bros.
Mario Party DS
Warioware Touched!
Kirby Squeak Squad
Plants Vs Zombies DS
Mario Kart DS





Spoiler: SNES




Super Mario World
Chrono Trigger
Final Fantasy VI
Megaman X1,X2,X3
Final Fight 2
Final Fight 3
Super Mario RPG
Pitfall - The Mayan Adventure
Gundam Wing Endless Duel





Spoiler: Genesis/32X/CD




Sonic 1,2,3 & Knuckles
Knuckles Chaotix
Tiny Toon Adventures - Acme All-Stars
Golden Axe
Final Fight CD





Spoiler: GBA




Pokémon Emerald and LeafGreen





Spoiler: PS2




Silent Hill Shattered Memories
Ratchet & Clank 3
Parappa The Rapper 2
King Of Fighters 2003
Street Fighter III:3rd Strike





Spoiler: PC




Fable The Lost Chapters
Crysis Warhead
Call Of Duty 2
POP:SoT,WW,T2T
Saints Row 2
Mass Effect 1,2
Wanted:Weapons Of Fate
Rise Of The Argonauts
Sonic Heroes
Fallout 3
Bionic Commando Rearmed
Need For Speed:Carbon
Lego Star Wars
Kung Fu Panda
Alone In The Dark 2008
Psychonauts
Resident Evil 4
Medal of Honor Allied Assault





Spoiler: N64




Mario Party 1
Mario Party 2
Mario Party 3
Mario Tennis
Mario Kart 64
Super Smash Bros.


----------



## dimenfer (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi ^^, I don't remember exactly but i have a older list that i make.
All games completed on Real Hardware and Cartridges no emulators.



Spoiler: Genesis




Top Gear 2
The Revenge of Shinobi
Golde Axe
Super Monaco GP
Ecco The Dolphin
Sonic and Knuckles
Sonic - The Hedgehog
Shining in the Darkness
Streets of Rage
Streets of Rage II
Bare Knucle III





Spoiler: GBC




Metal Gear Solid





Spoiler: PSX




Castlevania - Simphony of the Night
Parasite Eve I





Spoiler: Nintend64




V-Rally
Crusin World
The Legend of Zelda - Ocarina of Time





Spoiler: PS2




Guitar Hero
Guitar Hero Encore - Rocks The 80
Guitar Hero III - Legends of Rock





Spoiler: GBA




Castlevania - Aria of Sorrow
Castlevania - Harmony of Dissonance
Dragon Ball Z - Legacy of Goku II
Final Fantasy V
Fire Emblem
F-Zero - Maximun Velocity
Golden Sun
Metroid Fusion
Metroid Zero Mission
Shaman King - Master of Spirits
The Legend of Zelda - The Minish Cap
Need for Speed Underground
Need for Speed Underground 2
Need for Speed Most Wanted





Spoiler: NDS




Elite Beat Agents
Castlevania - Dawn of Sorrow
Castlevania - Portrait of Ruin
Castlevania - Order of Eclesia





Spoiler: PSP




Crisis Core - Final Fantasy VII
Castlevania - Dracula X Chronicles
Lumines II


----------



## machomuu (Mar 27, 2011)

Spoiler



999
Dragon Ball Z Budokai
Dragon Ball Z Budokai 2
Dragon Ball Z Budokai 3
Pokemon Red
Pokemon Blue
Pokemon Yellow
Pokemon Silver
Pokemon Emerald
Pokemon Fire Red
Pokemon Pearl
Pokemon Platinum
Chrono Trigger
Portal
Phoenix Wright - Ace Attorney
Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney - Justice For All
Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney - Trials and Tribulations
Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney - Trials and Tribulations WiiWare
Apollo Justice - Ace Attorney
Ace Attorney Investigations Miles Edgeworth
Castlevania - Dawn of Sorrow
Super Mario 64
Super Mario Sunshine
Super Mario World
Super Mario Galaxy 1
Super Mario Galaxy 2
Prototype
Super Smash Bros.
Super Smash Bros. Melee
Super Smash Bros. Brawl
Metal Gear Solid 2 - Sons of Liberty
Metal Gear Solid 4 - Guns of the Patriots
Dragon Ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 1
Dragon Ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 2
Dragon Ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 3
Final Fantasy X-2 (Ugh)
Pokemon Rumble
Call of Duty 4 (Ugh)
Call of Duty 2
Call of Duty 3
Halo 1
Halo 2
Halo 3
Halo Reach
Red Alert 2+Yuri's Revenge
Dead or Alive 4
Dead or Alive 3
Dead or Alive 2
Dynasty Warriors 2
Dynasty Warriors 3
Dynasty Warriors 4
Dynasty Warriors Empires 5
Dynasty Warriors Empires 6
Castle Crashers
Dragon Ball Z - Legacy of Goku 1+2
Dragon Ball Z - Buu's Fury
Metroid Fusion
Sonic Adventure 2 - Battle
Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan 1+2 and Elite Beat Agents
The Legend of Zelda - Ocarina of Time
The Legend of Zelda - Wind Waker
Cheetahmen 1+2 (I would have killed myself if not for the awesome music)
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
Spyro 1
Spyro 2
Spyro 3
Harry Potter - Order of the Phoenix (I hate Harry Potter, but I will admit this game was fun)
Castlevania
Mario Party 1
Mario Party 2
Mario Party 3
Mario Party 4
Battlefield 1942
Kirby Super Star
Warioware: Touched!
Kirby Squeak Squad
Kirby's Dreamland
Kirby - Nightmare in Dreamland
Hamtaro - Ham Ham Heartbreak
Hamtaro - Ham Hams Unite
Fable 1
Fable 2
Mass Effect 1
Medieval II
Resident Evil: Umbrella Chronicles
Yu-Gi-OH! GX - Duel Academy
Yu-Gi-Oh! - The Sacred Cards
Super Mario Land 2
Sonic Heroes
Sonic Adventure DX
Paper Mario
Megaman Zero
New Super Mario Bros. Wii
Kingdom Hearts 1
Kingdom Hearts 2
Prince of Persia - The Two Thrones
Megaman Battle Network 6
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon - Blue Rescue Team
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon - Explorers of Time
Pokemon Ranger
Goldeneye 007 64
Assassin's Creed
Enter The Matrix
Grand Theft Auto - Vice City
Red Faction
Twisted Metal Black
Spider-Man 2
Spider-Man 3
Ultimate Spiderman
Zone of the Enders
Shadow the Hedgehog
Ghost Trick - Phantom Detective
The World Ends With You
Pokemon Snap
.Hack//GU Rebirth
.Hack//GU Reminisce
.Hack//GU Redemption
.Hack//Infection
Bomberman Generations
Phantom Brave: We Meet Again
Klanoa 2
Disgaea DS
Disgaea 2


I'm sure there are more, but that's all I can remember for now.


----------



## KingAsix (Mar 27, 2011)

Imma list my games later....I need to update my backloggery anywho


----------



## DeltaBladeX (Apr 30, 2011)

Came across this topic in a sig and was interested enough to post . Though rather than try to list the hundreds of games I've beaten in over 20 years of gaming, I'll just point people to my Backloggery in my sig, which lists at least the more modern hardware that I still have working, and mostly games I still own on those systems.


----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 30, 2011)

It'd be quicker for me to list the games I HAVEN'T finished. So here are the games I own but have never actually got round to finishing. Everything else I've cleared at least once, and I own about 200 games now, never mind the near infinite number I've had in the past.

- Zelda Wind Waker. I was about halfway through and acquired Skies of Arcadia Legends, everything else got put on the back burner when that showed up and I've just not got round to finishing it yet.

- Zelda Twilight Princess. Same but with a different big RPG.

- Final Fantasies 12 and 13, I just couldn't bring myself to endure their bile a moment longer.

- I've not finished a lot of 360 RPGs like Star Ocean, Infinite Undiscovery, Lost Oddesy, etc. I just never seem to finish them. I've recently reacquired Star Ocean and Infinite Undiscovery so I might clear at least one by the end of the year.

- I've not finished Devil May Cry 4 or Knight's Contract yet but to be fair I've only had them about 15 hours, 12 of which I've spent either asleep or been in Yuna's bed. Games kinda take a back seat at the moment.

Aside from that I've finished pretty much every game I've ever owned. Name a game and chances are I've finished it, unless it's ridiculously obscure.


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 30, 2011)

Too many, I'm going back as far as late 80's.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 30, 2011)

Spoiler: Atari 2600




Pitfall
E.T.





Spoiler: Gameboy/color




Donkey kong land
Donkey kong land 2
Legend of zelda links awakening
pokemon blue
pokemon red
pokemon yellow
pokemon gold
pokemon crystal
pokemon card game





Spoiler: GBA




Pokemon Saphire
Pokemon Ruby
Final Fantasy 1+2
Final Fantasy 4
Final Fantasy 5
Final Fantasy 6
Mother 3
Tales of Phantasia
Lord of the rings: return of the king
one of the yugioh games, forget which
Legend of Zelda link to the past
Legend of Zelda minish cap
Sword of Mana
Mario kart
Donkey Kong country
Donkey Kong country 2
Fire emblem 6
Fire emblem 7
Fire emblem 8
DBZ legacy of goku
DBZ legacy of goku 2
DBZ buu's fury
Castlevania aria of sorrow
Mario and luigi





Spoiler: DS




Pokemon Diamond
Pokemon Black
Another Code
Pokemon Mystery dungeon blue
Pokemon Mystery dungeon time
Mario 64 DS
New super mario bros
Another code
Mario kart
Tales of the tempest
Tales of Innocence
Elite beat agents
Osu!
Osu 2
Chrono Trigger
Suikeden (that one where everyone talks super fast
Time hollow
Pheonix wright
Pheonix wright 2
Pheonix wright 3
Appolololo justice
Edgeworth
Radient historia
Dragon quest IX (then i found out you have a party ; wish i figured that out before solo'ing the game)
Legend of zelda phantom hourglass
Legend of zelda choo choo train... erm, "spirit tracks"
Final Fantasy 3
Final Fantasy 4
Castlevania Dawn of sorrow
Castlevania portrait of ruin
Castlevania order of ecclasia
Mario and luigi 2
Mario and luigi 3





Spoiler: NES




Super mario Bros
Super mario bros 2
Dragon buster
Final Fantasy 3





Spoiler: SNES




Tales of Phantasia
Super mario world
mario kart
Final fantasy mystic quest
Final fantasy 4
Final Fantasy 5
Final Fantasy 6
Chrono trigger
DBZ hyperdimension
DBZ rpg
that one dragonball text adventure game thing (beat it when i was 8 without knowing ANYTHING about dragon ball or any japanese)
Secret of mana
seiken densetsu 3
Breath of fire
Breath of fire 2
Super mario RPG
Legend of Zelda a link to the past
Legend of Zelda BS
Star ocean





Spoiler: N64




Super mario 64
Legend of Zelda oot
Legend of zelda MM
Conker's bad fur day
banjo kazooie
Banjo tooie
mario kart
Donkey kong 64
lylat wars (star fox 64)
Golden eye
Harvest moon 64





Spoiler: Gamecube




Tales of symphonia
Crash bandicoot
Donkey konga
Dragon ball z bukokai
Dragon Ball z budekai 2
Enter the Matrix
Final Fantasy CC
Fire emblem 9
Harvest moon a wonderful life
Legend of zelda 4 swords
Legend of Zelda WW
Lost Kingdom
Luigi's mansion
Mario kart DD
Metroid Prime
Metroid Prime 2
Paper mario 2
Pokemon colosium
Shadow the bli- err, hedgehog
Simpsons hit and run 
Skies of arcardia
Sonic adventure DX
Sonic adventure 2 battle
Sonic heroes
Star Fox Adventure
Super mario sunshine
Super smash bros melee





Spoiler: wii




Trauma center second opinion
Trauma center new blood
Fire emblem 10
Fragile dreams
mario kart wii
metroid prime 3 
Muramasa
New super mario bros wii
No more heroes 
No more heroes 2
Sonic and the bad title
Sonic and the other bad title
Sonic colors
Super mario galaxy
Super mario galaxy 2
Super paper mario
Tales of Graces
Tales of symphonia 2
Legend of zelda TP
Trauma team





Spoiler: PS




Final Fantasy 7
Final Fantasy 8
Final Fantasy 9
Castlevania Symphony of the night





Spoiler: PS2




Tales of the abyss
Persona 4
.hack//infection
.hack//GU p1
.Hack//GU p2
.HACK//GU p3
Disgaea 2
final fantasy 10
Tales of destiny remake (and the Directer cut version)
Tales of legendia
Tales of rebirth
Tales of symphonia





Spoiler: PS3




Rachet and clank tools of destruction
bioshock
Blazblue continuum shift
Final Fantasy XIII
Portal 2
Disgaea 3
3D dot game heroes
Red dead redemption (and undead thingy)
Sonic 4
Back to the future part 1
Back to the future part 2
Sam and max devils toybox (1-4 so far)
Tales of Vesperia 
Tales of Graces F





Spoiler: PSP




Tales of the world radient mythology
Tales of the world Radient mythology 2
Tales of VS
Tales of Eternia
Final Fantasy 7 crisis core
disgaea 
Disgaea 2
Disidea final fantasy
duodecim
star ocean 
Star ocean 2
persona 3





Spoiler: Xbox 360




Tales of Vesperia
Portal
Idol [email protected] live for you



these are the only ones i can recall atm, dont get me started on games ive played and havent finished though


----------



## Sumea (Apr 30, 2011)

Just click my signature and you get the general idea, though, throughout the years I have forgotten most of the PS1 games I played.


----------



## Cyan (Apr 30, 2011)

FrozenIndignation, you have a nice list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I wish I had most of your games in my list too


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 30, 2011)

I have all the pokemon games below
---
Pokemon RGBY: All games completed except Green
Pokemon GSC: All Complete
Pokemon RSE: All Complete except Sapphire
Pokemon DPP: Complete
Pokemon BW: Complete
---
And 10 are on cartridges instead of flashcarts


----------



## Atomglow (Apr 30, 2011)

Spoiler: NES




Excite Bike
Tetris (Line Mode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Super Mario Bros.





Spoiler: SNES




Mystic Quest
Secret of Mana
Secret of Evermore
Terranigma ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Super Mario Kart
Super Mario Allstars
Super Mario World
Donkey Kong Country
Donkey Kong Country 2
Donkey Kong Country 3
Megaman X
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
Mighty Morphin Power Rangers The Movie
Top Gear
Goof Troop
Star Wing
Yoshis Island
Super Ghouls'n Ghosts
Schwarzenegger True Lies
Stunt Race FX
Disneys Aladin





Spoiler: Nintendo 64




Mario Kart 64
Super Mario 64
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Bomberman 64
Super Smash Bros.
Conkers Bad Fur Day





Spoiler: Gamecube




Super Smash Bros. Melee
Mario Smash Football





Spoiler: Wii




Super Smash Bros. Brawl
Mario Kart Wii
Okami
Super Mario Galaxy
Super Mario Galaxy 2
New Super Mario Bros.
Metroid Prime Trilogy
Megaman 9





Spoiler: Gameboy (Color)




Kirbys Adventure
Super Mario Land
Pokemon Red
Pokemon Silver
Pokemon Crystal
Super Mario Land 2 Six Golden Coins
Wario Land 2
TENNIS
GOLF
TETRIS
The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons





Spoiler: Gameboy Advance




Super Mario Advance 2
Mario Kart Super Circuit
Metroid Fusion
Metroid Zero Mission
Wario Land 4
Pokemon Ruby
Pokemon Saphire





Spoiler: Nintendo DS




Metroid Prime Hunters
Tetris DS
Pokemon Pearl
Megaman ZX
Megaman ZX Advent
New Super Mario Bros.
Super Mario 64 DS
Mario Kart DS
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Rescue Team Blue
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Explorers of Time
Mario Party DS
Custom Robo Arena
The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglas
Mario an Luigi Partners in Time
Mario and Luigi Bowsers Inside Story
Castlevania Dawn of Sorrow
Trackmania DS





Spoiler: Playstation




Spyro The Dragon
Spyro Year of the Dragon (3)
Crash Bandicoot Warped
Micro Maniacs
Medievil
Lego Racers
The Legend of Dragoon





Spoiler: Playstation 2




Spiderman 2
Spyro Enter the Dragonfly
Ratchet and Clank 3
Ratchet Gladiator
Rayman 3
Burnout Revenge
Sly Racoon





Spoiler: PC




Obake
Autobahn Raser
Autobahn Raser 3: Die Polizei schlägt zurück
GTA Vice City
GTA San Andreas
Call of Duty
Call of Duty 2
Call of Duty Modern Warfare
Call of Duty World at War
Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2
Call of Duty Black Ops
Super Meat Boy
Portal
The Elder Scrolls 3 Morrowind
Gothic
Gothic 2 + Nacht des Raben
Gothic 3
Battlefield Bad Company 2
Far Cry
Assasins Creed
Trackmania
Half Life
Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate Box
Battlefield 1942
Little Fighter 2
Halo Combat Evolved
Worms Armageddon
Worms World Party
MX vs. ATV Unleashed
Juiced
Need for Speed 3 Hot Pursuit (the classic one  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Battle Realms
Age of Empires
Stronghold
Unreal Tournament 2004
Open Arena
Shade - Zorn der Engel
Prince of Persia The Sands of Time
Turok 2 Seeds of Evil
Moorhuhn Kart XXL
Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter
Dragons Lair 3D
Rayman 2 The Great Escape
Pearl Harbor II The Navy Strikes back
Splinter Cell Pandora Tomorrow
Driver
Unterwegs nach Düsterburg
Vampires Dawn II
And much more you cannot beat actually..


----------



## naglaro00 (Apr 30, 2011)

Brave Story: New Traveller
FF2 
FF3
FF4
FF6
FFCC:CB
DQIV
Paper Mario
Pokemon Platinum

NFS Carbon
NFS Most Wanted
Mario Kart Wii
Sonic Riders

BlazBlue: Calamity Trigger
BlazBlue: Continuum Shift
SSBB
Tekken 6

LoZ: Twilight Princess

Megaman 2
Super Mario Galaxy

Tony Hawk's Underground 2 (console and PSP versions, lol)


cant remember the rest


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 30, 2011)

These are all the games I have completed since 1989 when I started playing games. The list might be incomplete, but as far as i can remember these are all of the games I know i have completed.


Spoiler: NES




Castlevania
Castlevania II
Castlevania III
Final Fantasy
Final Fantasy II
Kirby's Adventure
Mike Tyson's Punch-Out!!
Ninja Gaiden
Snake Rattle n' Roll
Super Mario Bros.
Super Mario Bros. 2
Super Mario Bros. 3
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles II
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles III
The Simpsons: Bart vs. the Space Mutants
The Legend of Zelda
Zelda II





Spoiler: SNES




Chrono Trigger
F-Zero
Final Fight
Final Fantasy III
Joe & Mac
Joe & Mac 2
Kirby's Dream Land 3
Mortal Kombat
Mortal Kombat II
Mortal Kombat 3
NBA Jam
Secret of Evermore
Secret of Mana
Street Fighter II Turbo
Sunset Riders
Super Castlevania IV
Super Mario Kart
Super Mario RPG
Super Mario World
Super Mario World 2
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles IV
The Legend of the Mystical Ninja
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
The Lion King
U.N. Squadron
Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3





Spoiler: GB




Pokemon Blue
Pokemon Red
Super Mario Land
Super Mario Land 2
Super Mario Land 3
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles II
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles III
The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening





Spoiler: GEN




Beavis & Butthead
Ecco the Dolphin
Kid Chameleon
Sonic & Knuckles
Sonic the Hedgehog
Sonic the Hedgehog 2
Sonic the Hedgehog 3
Toy Story





Spoiler: GG




Aladdin
Ecco the Dolphin
Mortal Kombat
Sonic the Hedgehog
Sonic the Hedgehog 2
Tail's Adventure





Spoiler: PS1




Chrono Cross
Dino Crisis
Dino Crisis 2
Final Fantasy VII
Final Fantasy VIII
Final Fantasy IX
Legend of Legaia
Lunar
Lunar 2
Parappa the Rapper
Parasite Eve
Parasite Eve 2
Resident Evil
Resident Evil 2
Resident Evil 3
Silent Hill
Star Ocean: Second Story
The Legend of Dragoon





Spoiler: N64




Diddy Kong Racing
Donkey Kong 64
F-Zero X
Goldeneye
Killer Instinct Gold
Kirby 64
Mario Kart 64
Mischief Makers
Mortal Kombat Trilogy
Mystical Ninja
Paper Mario
Perfect Dark
Quest 64
South Park
Star Fox 64
Star Wars: Rogue Squadron
Star Wars: Shadows of the Empire
Super Mario 64
Super Smash Bros.
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Yoshi's Story





Spoiler: VB




Mario Tennis
Teleroboxer





Spoiler: PS2




.hack//G.U. vol. 1
.hack//G.U. vol. 2
.hack//G.U. vol. 3
.hack//Infection
.hack//Mutation
.hack//Outbreak
.hack//Quarantine
50 Cent: Bulletproof
Devil May Cry
Devil May Cry 2
Devil May Cry 3
Dirge of Cerberus: Final Fantasy VII
Dragon Quest VIII
Drakengard
Drakengard 2
Enter the Matrix
Final Fantasy X
Final Fantasy X-2
Final Fantasy XII
God of War
God of War II
Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas
Grand Theft Auto: Vice City Stories
ICO
Inuyasha: The Secret of the Cursed Mask
Killzone
Kingdom Hearts
Kingdom Hearts II
Kingdom Hearts Re: Chain of Memories
Legaia 2
Parappa the Rapper 2
Radiata Stories
Shadow of the Colossus
Star Ocean: Till the End of Time
Xenosaga
Xenosaga II
Xenosaga III
Yakuza 
Yakuza 2





Spoiler: GBA




Astro Boy
Dragon Ball: Advanced Adventure
Final Fantasy V Advance
Final Fantasy VI Advance
Kirby & the Amazing Mirror
Kirby: Nightmare in Dream Land
Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga
Mario Kart: Super Circuit
Summon Night
Summon Night 2
Tales of Phantasia
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
The Legend of Zelda: The Minish Cap





Spoiler: GC




Killer 7
Luigi's Mansion
Mario Kartouble Dash
Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door
Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time
Prince of Persia: The Two Thrones
Prince of Persia: Warrior Within
Resident Evil 4
Star Fox Adventures
Super Mario Sunshine
Super Smash Bros. Melee
Tales of Symphonia
The Legend of Zelda: Four Swords Adventure
The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
X-Men Legends
X-Men Legends II





Spoiler: Xbox




Dead or Alive 3
Fable
Fantastic Four
Fatal Frame
Fatal Frame II
Halo
Halo 2
Hitman 2
Hitman: Blood Money
I-Ninja
Indigo Prophecy
Jade Empire
Jet Set Radio Future
Just Cause
Kill.Switch
Manhunt
Mortal Kombat: Deadly Alliance
NBA Streets vol. 3
Ninja Gaiden
Shenmue II
Silent Hill 2
Sudeki
The Punisher
True Crime: Streets of LA
XIII





Spoiler: DC




Crazy Taxi
Dead or Alive 2
Fur Fighters
Jet Grind Radio
Marvel vs. Capcom 2
Mortal Kombat Gold
Resident Evil: Code Veronica
Shenmue
Sonic Adventure
The House of the Dead 2





Spoiler: DS




Ace Attorney Investigations: Miles Edgeworth
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia
Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin
Children of Mana
Chrono Trigger
Dragon Ball Origins
Dragon Ball Origins 2
Dragon Quest IV
Dragon Quest IX
Dragon Quest V
Dragon Quest VI
Final Fantasy III
Final Fantasy IV
Final Fantasy XII
Hotel Dusk
Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days
Kingdom Herats Re:Coded
Kirby Canvas Curse
Kirby Squeak Squad
Lego Batman
Lego Battles
Lego Harry Potter
Lego Indiana Jones
Lego Indiana Jones 2
Lego Star Wars Complete Saga
LostMagic
Magical Starsign
Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story
Mario & Luigi: Partners in Time
New Super Mario Bros
Ninjatown
Okamiden
Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney
Phoenix Wright Justice for All
Phoenix Wright Trials and Tribulations
Professor Layton and the Curious Village
Professor Layton and the Diabolical Box
Professor Layton and the Unwound Future
Suikoden Tierkreis
Super Mario 64 DS
Super Robot Taisen OG Saga
The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks
The World Ends with You
Time Hollow
Trace Memory
Trauma Center
Trauma Center 2
Yoshi Touch & Go
Yoshi's Island DS





Spoiler: Xbox 360




Alan Wake
Battlefield: Bad Company 2
Call of Duty: Black Ops
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Crackdown
Dead or Alive 4
Dead Rising 2
Enslaved
Fable II
Fable III
Gears of War
Gears of War 2
Halo 3
Halo 3 ODST
Halo Reach
Infinite Undiscovery
Just Cause 2
Kameo
Kane & Lynch
Kane & Lynch 2
Left 4 Dead
Left 4 Dead 2
Limbo
Mass Effect
Mass Effect 2
Pure
Split/Second
Tales of Vesperia
The Darkness
The Last Remnant





Spoiler: PSP




Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII
Dante's Inferno
Fat Princess
God of War: Chains of Olympus
God of War: Ghost of Sparta
Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep
Lunar
Patapon
Patapon 2
Star Ocean
Star Ocean 2





Spoiler: Wii




A Boy and his Blob
Alice in Wonderland
Batallion Wars II
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
de Blob
Dead Space Extraction
Dragon Ball Revenge of King Piccolo
Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: The Crystal Bearers
Goldeneye
Kirby's Epic Yarn
Klonoa
Lego Batman
Lego Harry Potter
Lego Indiana Jones
Lego Indiana Jones 2
Lego Star Wars Complete Saga
Link's Crossbow Training
Little King's Story
Lost Winds
Lost Winds 2
Mario Kart Wii
Marvel Ultimate Alliance
Marvel Ultimate Alliance 2
Mini Ninjas
Muramasa: The Demon Blade
New Super Mario Bros Wii
No More Heroes
No More Heroes 2
Okami
Punch-Out!!
Quantum of Solace
Red Steel
Red Steel 2
Resident Evil: The Darkside Chronicles
Resident Evil: The Umbrella Chronicles
Sonic the Hedgehog 4
Super Mario Galaxy
Super Mario Galaxy 2
Super Paper Mario
Super Smash Bros. Brawl
Tales of Symphonia 2
The House of the Dead: Overkill
Trauma Center: New Blood
Trauma Center: Second Opinion
Trauma Team
Zombie Panic in Wonderland





Spoiler: PS3




3D Dot Game Heroes
Army of Two
Army of Two The 40th Day
Assassin's Creed
Assassin's Creed II
Assassin's Creed Brotherhood
Batman: Arkham Asylum
Bayonetta
Bioshock
Bioshock 2
Brutal Legend
Castlevania: Lords of Shadow
Dante's Inferno
Darksiders
Devil May Cry 4
Fat Princess
Final Fantasy XIII
Folklore
Front Mission Evolved
God of War Collection
God of War III
Heavenly Sword
Heavy Rain
Infamous
Killzone 2
Killzone 3
Majin and the Forsaken Kingdom
Mirrors Edge
Ninja Gaiden Sigma
Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2
Prince of Persia
Prince of Persia: The Forgotten Sands
Red Dead Redemption
Resident Evil 5
Shattered
Singularity
Stranglehold
The Sly Collection
Uncharted
Uncharted 2
Valkyria Chronicles
Wet
Yakuza 3





Spoiler: 3DS




Bust-A-Move Universe
Lego Star Wars III
Pilotwings Resort


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (May 1, 2011)

Well my list got a lot longer than I thought



Spoiler



NES - 1
Dodge Ball

SNES - 4
The Legend of Zelda: Link to the Past
Super Mario World
Ninja Turtles: Turtles in time
Kirby

N64 - 8
Super Mario 64
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
Mischief Makers
Star Fox 64
Sin & Punishment
Kirby: Crystal Shards
Pokemon Snap!

GameCube - 14
Tales of Symphonia
Super Mario Sunshine
The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker
Viewtiful Joe
Viewtiful Joe 2
Ultimate Spiderman
Pikmin 2
Paper Mario: Thousand Year Door
Star Fox Adventures
Pokemon Colluseum
Pokemon XD
Luigi's Mansion
Soul Caliber II
F-Zero GX

Wii - 9
Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the New World
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Super Mario Galaxy
Super Mario Galaxy 2
Paper Mario
Phantom Brave: We Meet Again
Resident Evil 4(and GameCube Version)
Okami
No More Heroes
No More Heroes 2

WiiWare - 1
World of Goo

GB - 5
Mario Land
Mega Man IV
The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening
Kirby's Dream Land
Pokemon Blue (150 caught. Damn Mew)

GBC - 5
The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons
The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages
Pokemon Gold 
Pokemon Silver 
Pokemon Crystal

GBA - 27
Megaman Battle Network: Blue Moon
Dragon Ball Z: Legacy of Goku
Dragon Ball Z: Legacy of Goku II
Dragon Ball Z: Buu's Fury
Pokemon Ruby
Pokemon Saphire
Pokemon Emerald (Need to finish frontier & catch a damn Feebas)
Pokemon Leafgreen
The Legend of Zelda: Minish Cap
Boktai 1
Boktai 2
Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories
Summon Night
Fire Emblem
Fire Emblem: Sacred Stones
Wario Ware
Wario Ware Twisted
Wario Land 4
Mario and Luigi: Super Star Saga
Tales of Phantasia
Metriod: Fusion
Metroid: Zero Mission
Final Fantasy II
Final Fantasy IV
Final Fantasy Tactics Advanced
Castlevania: Aria of Sorrow
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Blue Rescue Team

NDS - 47
Elite Beat Agents
Osu!
Pheonix Wright: Ace Attorney
Mario Kart DS
Jump Ultimate Stars
Pheonix Wright: Ace Attorney: Justice For All
Pheonix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Izuna Legend of the Unemployed Ninja
Pokemon Diamond
Osu! 2
Luminous Arc
The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
Megaman ZX Advent
Tales of Innocence
Professor Layton and the Curious Village
The World Ends With You
Megaman Star Forceegasus
Nanashi no Game(Now to actually understand what I did)
Time Hollow
Disgaea DS
Pokemon Ranger
Grand Theft Auto ChinaTown Wars
Pokemon Platinum
Kingdom Hearts
The Legendary Starfy
Mario and Luigi: Partners in Time
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story
Phantasy Star Zero
The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks
Sands of Destruction
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Chrono Trigger
Metriod Prime: Hunters
Final Fantasy III
Final Fantasy Tactics A2
Final Fantasy XII: Revenant Wings
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Castlevania: Portait of Ruin
Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia
Dragon Quest: Slime(Giant Tanks)
Dragon Quest: Joker
New Super Mario Bros. DS
Super Mario 64 DS
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Red Rescue Team
Rune Factory: A Fantasy Harvest Moon
Wario Ware: Touched
Trauma Center 2

PSX - 1
Tales of Destiny

PSP - 16
Cladun: This is an RPG
Disgaea 2: Dark Hero Days
Disgaea Infinite
Half-Minute Hero
Holy Invasion of Privacy Badman: What Did I Do To Deserve This
What Did I Do To Deserve This My Lord 2
Me and My Katamari
Monsters (Probably) Stole My Princess
Prinny: Can I Really be the Hero
Prinny 2: Dawn of Operation Panties, Dood!(Still need to beat Asagi Mode)
Ratchet and Clank: Size Matters
Tales of Eternia
Tales of the World: Radiant Mythology
Ys: I & II Cronicles
Ys: The Oath in Felghana
Zettai Hero Project: Unlosing Ranger Vs. Darkdeath Evilman

PC - 2
Portal
Touhou 6: The Embodiment of the Scarlet Devil(Normal)
Cave Story

Total
140 (I know I'm missing a lot of Gamecube, Wii, N64)


still in the middle of a few games too.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 1, 2011)

Uhh I don't remember all but:-

*PC Games*
Burnout Paradise
Half-life 1 & 2
Left 4 Dead
Devil May Cry 4
Need For Speed Special Edition (The one with a car called FZR 2000 or was it 3000)
Need For Speed Hot Pursuit (Criterion)
Street Fighter IV
Quake III
Doom I & II
....can't recall the rest.

*PS2 Games*
Kingdom Hearts I & II
Burnout I & II
Burnout Takedown
Burnout Revenge
Burnout Dominator
GTA III
GTA San Andreas
GTA Vice City
....bah too long can't be bothered to write (Finished around 100 PS2 games)

I'll edit my post and add PSP, DS and 3DS games when I feel active lol.


----------



## Cyan (May 1, 2011)

@syko5150 : Woaah!
I'm so envious, your list is huge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can tell that you really enjoy playing on the consoles you buy.
I whish I had all my "wish games list" into my "complete games list" (see in my signature)... oh wait, why I'm still spending my time online? I should go and play!


----------



## Nah3DS (May 1, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> oh wait, why I'm still spending my time online? I should go and play!


thats is so true


----------



## nintendoom (May 1, 2011)

Mines are:

NES

Super Mario Bros
Bomberman

Gameboy Advance

Mario Party GBA
Banjo Kazooie Grunty's Revenge 
Megaman Zero
Harry Potter chamber of secrets
Harry Potter Goblet of fire
Super Mario Land
Spider man 2
Spiderman 3
Rayman 3
pokemon Leafgreen 
Pokemon Sapphire


NINTENDO DS

Tetris DS
Super Mario 64 DS (i'm just 1 star away to get all 150[or was that 120?])
Mario Kart DS
Call of duty modern warfare mobilized ( 
Call of duty World at war
Dementium: The Ward (best horror game for the DS)
Dementium II (good but, kinda short.)
Mario hoops 3 on 3
Dragon Quest Heroes Rocket Slime
Pokemon Diamond
Pokemon Platinum
Ouendan 
Ouendan 2
Elite Beat Agents
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Guitar Hero on tour
Guitar hero on tour Decades
Guitar Hero on tour (modern something) the third 1
Club Penguin
Club Penguin Herbert's Revenge
WarioWare
Rayman DS
Rayman Raving Rabbids
Rayman Raving Rabbids 2
Spongebob 
Nicktoons Attack of the toybots
Mario and sonic at the olympic games
Mario and Luigi partners in time
Metal Slug 7
High School Musical 2
Castlevania Order of Ecclesia
Shaun the sheep
Kirby Super Star Ultra
Mystery Case Files Millionheir
Bomberman
Bomberman Land TOuch
Crash of the titans
and other games I can't list for It'll took me more than an our to.

Wii

uhmm...
Wii Sports?

PC

Left 4 Dead
Left 4 Dead 2
DeadRising 2
Plants vs Zombies
--------
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Zombie mania 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ---------------
Red Alert 2
Red Alert 3
Red Alert 2 Yuri's Revenge
-------
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 CnC Mania! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ----------------
Bully Scholarship Edition



-------that's all I could remember------------


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (May 2, 2011)

Pc
Portal 1
portal2
half-life
half-life 2
half-life ep1
half-life ep2
Crysis 1
Dead space 1

PS2
naruto ultimate ninja
crash wrath of cortex
crash tag team racing
crash nitro karts
GTA: SA
midnight club
tekken5
rayman 3
rayman 2
rayman m

DS
Phoenix wright ace attorney
justice for all
trials and tribulations
ace attorney investigations : miles edgeworth
pokemon black
pokemon heart gold
pokemon diamond
pokemon platinum
pokemon mystery dungeon sky
pokemon ranger
scribblenauts
super scribblenauts
mario kart ds
new super mario bros
legend of zelda phantom hourglass
ghost trick
hotel dusk
elite beat agents
warioware
super mario 64 ds
Mario and Luigi partners in time
Mario and luigi bowser inside story
bomberman

GBA
pokemon emerald
pokemon ruby
pokemon mystery dungeon
pokemon firered


X360
tekken 6
fallout new vegas
call of duty 4 modern warfare
call of duty modern warfare 2
call of duty world at war
call of duty black ops
Bad company 1
Bad company 2
saints row 2
GTA : IV
crysis 2
homefront
fallout 3
red dead redemption
super meat boy
castle crashers
sonic the hedgehog
The dishwasher
Pure
Forza
left 4 dead 2
Dead space 2

Wii
Wii sports -_-
rabbids go home
mario party 8
super mario galaxy 1
super mario galaxy 2
mario kart Wii
crash of the titans
goldeneye
super smash bros brawl
pokemon battle revolution

GC
Mario kart double dash
Mario sunshine
Luigi's Mansion
Windwaker
pokemon colosseum
pokemon xd

i never owned a snes or n64 etc i wasn't interested in video games back then.


----------



## RNorthex (May 2, 2011)

wow, you guys can actually make a list ALL of them  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the list i would have would take hours to write down, not to mention i forgot a lot of 'em
alone nes games and dos games would be over 100-150+
it's like impossible to make a list of that


----------



## Sebastian (May 3, 2011)

I only remember somes below:

1 Assassins Creed: Brotherhood
2 Pokemon Black and Pokemon White
3 Little Big Planet 2
4 New Super Mario Bros
5 Mario Kart DS
6 Kirby Sqeak Squad
And i most like Pokemon White


----------



## syko5150 (May 3, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> @syko5150 : Woaah!
> I'm so envious, your list is huge
> 
> 
> ...


My list is big, but there were probably a couple hundred games that I never completed because I either lost interest or I just couldn't beat because they were too hard for me. My wife has an advantage over me because she can read Japanese, so there are a ton of games she has finished that i could never even understand.


----------



## Cyan (May 3, 2011)

Well, if you didn't beat these games, it shouldn't be in your list, no?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it's about games you have completed.

Me too I would have a looot more games if I list all the ones I've ever played and never finished.

I used to play japanese RPG on Snes (ranma, seiken 3, tales of phantasia, star ocean, tengai makyou zero), it was great but I didn't understand many things (sometime few words, few kanji), enough to continue playing and understand where to go next and complete the games. But I'm planning on playing them again with a translation patch this time.


----------



## machomuu (May 3, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Well, if you didn't beat these games, it shouldn't be in your list, no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's right, Syko, if everyone did that then each list would be at least 2 or 3 times bigger.
Completed games only.


----------



## notmeanymore (May 4, 2011)

Spoiler



Sonic
Sonic 2
Sonic 3
Sonic & Knuckles
Sonic Adventure
Sonic Adventure 2
Sonic & The Secret Rings
Sonic Rush
Kingdom Hearts
Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories
Kingdom Hearts 2
Kingdom Hearts: 358/2 Days
Kingdom Hearts: Birth By Sleep
Super Mario Galaxy
Super Smash Bros Brawl (story mode. Fuck 100%)
New Super Mario Bros
Assassin's Creed II
Assassin's Creed Brotherhood
Halo
Halo 2
Halo 3
Halo 3: ODST
Halo Reach
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Justice for All
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Trials & Tribulations
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Ace Attorney Investigations: Miles Edgeworth
Professor Layton and the Curious Village
Professor Layton and the Diabolical Box
Professor Layton and the Unwound Future
Pokemon Sapphire
Pokemon Blue
Pokemon FireRed
Pokemon Emerald
Pokemon Diamond
Pokemon Platinum
Pokemon Ranger
Pokemon Ranger 2
Red Dead Redemption
Katamari Damacy
Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2
Call of Duty Black Ops
Battlefield Bad Company 2
Bioshock
Bioshock 2
Kung-Fu Panda
Fable 3
Borderlands
WarioWare Touched
Portal
Portal 2
Grand Theft Auto Chinatown Wars
Lego Star Wars
Animal Crossing
Half-Life
Half-Life 2
Half-Life 2 Ep1
Half-Life 2 Ep2
Fallout 3
Bully
Ghost Trick
Trauma Center
Jak & Daxter
Ratchet & Clank Going Commando
Ratchet & Clank Up Your Arsenal
Ratchet Deadlocked
Destroy All Humans! 2
God of War



That's all that comes to mind for now.


----------



## syko5150 (May 4, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Cyan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm saying my list would be a hell of a lot bigger if i had completed all the other games i had played. EVERY game in my list are games I have completed over the past 22 years lol.


----------



## mightymage (May 7, 2011)

all final fantasys
all valykrie profile
tales of abyss legendia, graces, vesperia 360 and ps3 tales of graces graces f rebirth, symphonia 1 and 2 destiny 1 and 2 eternia
pokemon all games
ddr 1st through 8th mix
all metroid games 
all zeldas
all marios
descent
descent 2
heretic
hexen
hexen 64
hexen 2
kings quest 1,2,3,4,5,6,7
myst 1,2,3,4,5,6
callof duty 1,2,3,4,
halo 1,2


----------



## Vigilante (May 7, 2011)

This is going to be a long list:
All DS castlevania games
Castlevania AOS and HOD from the GBA
MBN 2,3,4,5,6
Megaman Star force 1,2,3
Final fantasy 1,4,5,6,7,9
Dragon quest  4,5,8
Okami ps2
All the main Pokemon games exept for black and white.
Kingdom hearts 1 and 2
Kingdom hearts from gba.
Henry Hatsworth ds
NSMB DS
Browsers inside story.
Both metroid gba games.
Snes metroid.
Bpth PSP Star ocean
ZELDA PHANTOM OF HOUR GLASS DS
Pokemon dungeon games from ds and gba
boktai 1,2,3
All I can remember


----------



## smile72 (May 10, 2011)

Earthbound - SNES
Chrono Trigger - DS/SNES (I completed it on both systems)
Banjo-Kazooie - N64
Banjo-Tooie - N64
Conker's Bad Fur Day - N64
Pokemon Stadium - N64
Pokemon Stadium 2 - N64
The Legend of Zeldacarina of Time - N64
Pokemon Snap - N64
Pokemon Puzzle League - N64
Pikmin - Nintendo Gamecube
No More Heroes - Wii
No More Heroes 2: Desperate Struggle - Wii
Pokemon Blue - Game Boy
Pokemon Yellow - Game Boy
Pokemon Silver - Game Boy Color
Pokemon Crystal - Game Boy Color
Pokemon Puzzle Challenge - Game Boy Color
Pokemon Sapphire - Game Boy Advance
Pokemon Emerald - Game Boy Advance
Pokemon LeafGreen - Game Boy Advance
Banjo-Kazooie: Grunty's Revenge - Game Boy Advance
Mother 3 - Game Boy Advance
Pokemon Diamond - Nintendo DS
Etrian Odyssey - Nintendo DS
Etrian Odyssey II - Nintendo DS
Etrian Odyssey III - Nintendo DS
Pokemon White - Nintendo DS
The World Ends With You - Nintendo DS
Radiant Historia - Nintendo DS
Inazuma Eleven - Nintendo DS
Super Princess Peach - Nintendo DS
Soma Bringer - Nintendo DS
Jump Ultimate Stars - Nintendo DS
Tales of Innocence - Nintendo DS
Retro Game Challenge - Nintendo DS
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney - Nintendo DS
Drawn to Life - Nintendo DS
Drawn to Life 2 - Nintendo DS
Valkyria Chronicles - PS3
LittleBigPlanet - PS3
Eternal Sonata - PS3
Disgaea 3 - PS3
Hyperdimension Neptunia - PS3


----------



## AsPika2219 (May 11, 2011)

Earthbound - SNES
Mother 3 - GBA
Pokemon Gold - Gameboy Color
Pokemon Emerald - GBA
Seiken Densetsu 3 - SNES
Pokemon Yellow - Gameboy
Children of Mana- Nintendo DS
Secret of Mana - SNES
Sailor Moon RPG: Another Story - SNES


----------



## CamulaHikari (Oct 19, 2011)

*Complete:*


Spoiler



999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors - NDS
Ace Attorney Investigations: Miles Edgeworth - NDS
Adagio - PC
Alchemy - Android
American McGee's Alice - PC  
Angry Birds - Android
Animal Crossing: Wild World - NDS
Another Code: Two Memories - NDS  
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney - NDS
Assassin's Creed: Altair's Chronicles HD - Android
Atelier Annie: Alchemists of Sera Island - NDS  
Away: Shuffle Dungeon - NDS  
Beyblade VForce: Ultimate Blader Jam - GBA  
Bible Black -La noche de walpurgis- - PC  
Black Sigil: Blade of the Exiled - NDS  
BlazBlue: Calamity Trigger - PSP  
Boktai 2: Solar Boy Django - GBA  
Boktai: The Sun is in Your Hand - GBA  
Breath of Fire - GBA  
Breath of Fire II - GBA  
Breath of Fire III - PSP
Broken Sword: Shadow of the Templars (The Director's Cut) - NDS  
Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin - NDS
Children of Mana - NDS  
Colour Cross - NDS
Conker's Pocket Tales - GBC
Contact - NDS  
Final Fantasy I&II: Dawn of Souls - GBA
Destinia - Android
Disgaea 2: Dark Hero Days - PSP
Donkey Kong - VCH (GBC)
Dragon Quest Heroes: Rocket Slime - NDS  
Dragon Quest Monsters: Caravan Heart - GBA
Egg Mania - GBA  
Etrian Odyssey II: Heroes of Lagaard - NDS
Fate/stay night - PC
Final Fantasy Anniversary Edition - PSP
Final Fantasy Anthology (IV&V) - PS
Final Fantasy V Advance - GBA  
Final Fantasy VI - PS
Final Fantasy: The 4 Heroes Of Light - NDS  
Fire Emblem: Shadow Dragon - NDS  
Freddi Fish: The Case of the Creature of Coral Cove - PC
Freddi Fish: The Case of the Haunted Schoolhouse - PC
Freddi Fish: The Case of the Hogfish Rustlers of Briny Gulch - PC
Freddi Fish: The Case of the Missing Kelp Seeds - PC
Freddi Fish: The Case of the Stolen Conch Shell - PC
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective - NDS  
Golden Sun - GBA
Golden Sun: The Lost Age - GBA  
Green Day: Rock Band - Wii  
Guitar Hero On Tour - NDS
Guitar Hero On Tour: Decades - NDS
Hamtaro: Ham-Ham Heartbreak - GBA
Hamtaro: Ham-Hams Unite - GBC  
Hamtaro: Rainbow Rescue - GBA
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Kai - PC
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Rei - PC
Hotel Dusk: Room 215 - NDS  
VVVVVV - Steam
Inotia 3: Children of Carnia - Android
Jazz Jackrabbit - PC
Jazz Jackrabbit 2 - PC
Jump Ultimate Stars - NDS
Kingdom Hearts - PS2  
Kingdom Hearts II - PS2  
Kingdom Hearts Re:coded  - NDS  
Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories - GBA  
Kirby and The Amazing Mirror - GBA  
Kirby's Nightmare in Dream Land - GBA  
Last Window: The Secret of Cape West - NDS
Legacy of Ys: Books  I & II - NDS
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past/Four Swords - GBA
The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass - NDS
The Legendary Starfy - NDS  
Lifesigns: Surgical Unit - NDS  
Lone Wolf Book I: Flight From The Dark - NDS
Lone Wolf Book II: Fire On The Water - NDS
Lone Wolf Book III: Caverns Of Kalte - NDS
Lufia: Curse Of The Sinistrals - NDS
Luminous Arc - NDS  
Luminous Arc 2 - NDS  
Lunar Knights - NDS  
Magical Starsign - NDS  
Mario and Luigi: Bowsers Inside Story - NDS
Mario and Luigi: Partners in Time - NDS
Mario Kart DS - NDS
Mario Kart: Super Circuit - GBA
Mario Party - N64
Mario Party 3 - N64
Mario Party Advance - GBA  
Mario Party DS - NDS  
Meccha Taiko no Tatsujin DS - NDS
Medabots AX: Metabee Version - GBA
Medabots RPG: Metabee Version - GBA
Mega Man and Bass - GBA
Mega Man Battle Network 5: Double Team - NDS
Mega Man Star Force 2: Zerker X Ninja - NDS  
Mega Man Star Force: Pegasus - NDS
Mega Man Zero - GBA  
Mega Man Zero 2 - GBA  
Mega Man Zero 3 - GBA  
Mega Man Zero 4 - GBA  
Mega Man ZX - NDS  
Mega Man ZX Advent - NDS  
Mega Man: Battle Chip Challenge - GBA  
Mega Man: Battle Network 2 - GBA  
Mega Man: Battle Network 3 Blue - GBA  
Mega Man: Battle Network 4 Red Sun - GBA  
Mega Man: Battle Network 5 Team Colonel - GBA  
Mega Man: Battle Network 6 Falzer - GBA  
Mega Man: Battle Network 6 Gregar - GBA  
Meteos - NDS
Might & Magic: Clash of Heroes - NDS  
Moero! Nekketsu Rhythm Damashii: Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan 2 - NDS
Monster Racers - NDS 
My World, My Way - NDS
Mystery Dungeon: Shiren The Wanderer - NDS  
Nanashi no Game (The Nameless Game) - NDS  
Naruto: Ninja Council 3 - NDS
Naruto: Ninja Destiny - NDS
Naruto: Path of the Ninja - NDS
Naruto: Path of the Ninja 2 - NDS  
New Super Mario Bros. - NDS
Ninja Five-O - GBA  
Nostalgia - NDS  
Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan - NDS
Otoko Dogeza Jigoku (OMGWTFOTL) - PC
Pajama Sam 2: Thunder and Lightning Aren't so Frightening - PC
Pajama Sam 3 You Are What You Eat From Your Head To Your Feet - PC
Pajama Sam: No Need To Hide When It's Dark Outside - PC
Patapon - PSP  
Persona 2: Innocent Sin - PS  
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney - NDS
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Justice For All - NDS
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations - NDS
Picross 3D - NDS  
Picross DS - NDS  
Pokémon Crystal Version - GBC
Pokémon Emerald Version - GBA
Pokémon Fire Red Version - GBA
Pokémon Leaf Green Version - GBA
Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Blue Rescue Team - NDS
Pokémon Pearl Version - NDS
Pokémon Pinball - GBC  
Pokémon Ranger: Shadows of Almia - NDS  
Pokémon Sapphire Version - GBA
Pokémon Silver Version - GBC
Pokémon Soul Silver Version - NDS 
Pokémon Stadium - N64
Pokémon Stadium 2 - N64
Pokémon Trading Card Game - GBC  
Pokémon Yellow Version: Special Pikachu Edition - GBC
Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time - GBA  
Princess Debut - NDS  
Prinny: Can I Really Be the Hero? - PSP
Professor Layton and the Curious Village - NDS  
Professor Layton and the Diabolical Box - NDS
Professor Layton and the Last Specter - NDS 
Professor Layton and the Unwound Future - NDS
Puyo Puyo 7 - NDS
Puyo Puyo! 15th Anniversary - NDS
Puzzle Maniak - NDS
Puzzle Quest 2 - NDS  
Puzzle Quest: Challenge of the Warlords - NDS  
Resident Evil - GCN
Resident Evil 2 - PS
Resident Evil 3: Nemesis - PS  
Resident Evil 4 - PS2  
Resident Evil 5 - 360  
Resident Evil Zero - GCN  
Rokko Chan - Browser
Rune Factory: A Fantasy Harvest Moon - NDS  
Saya No Uta - PC  
Scribblenauts - NDS  
Shaman King: Legacy of the Spirits Sprinting Wolf - GBA  
Shaman King: Master of Spirits - GBA  
Shaman King: Master of Spirits 2 - GBA  
Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 3 Portable - PSP
Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 4 - PS2
Shin Megami Tensei: Strange Journey - NDS 
Soma Bringer - NDS
Sonic Advance - GBA  
Sonic Advance 2 - GBA  
Sonic Advance 3 - GBA  
Sono Hanabira ni Kuchizuke o - PC
StreetPass Mii Plaza: Find Mii  - 3DSDL
StreetPass Mii Plaza: Puzzle Swap - 3DSDL (The First Wave)
Summon Night: Twin Age - NDS  
Super Mario 64 - N64
Super Mario 64 DS - NDS
Super Mario Advance - GBA  
Super Mario Advance 2: Super Mario World - GBA
Super Mario Advance 3: Yoshi's Island - GBA
Super Mario Advance 4: Super Mario Bros 3 - GBA
Super Mario Land - VCH (GBC)
Super Mario Land 2: 6 Golden Coins - VCH (GBC)
Super Scribblenauts - NDS  
Super Smash Bros. Brawl - Wii  
Taiko no Tatsujin DS - NDS
Taiko no Tatsujin DS Dororon! Yokai Daikessen!! - NDS
Tales of Eternia - PSP
Tales of Innocence - NDS
Tales of Symphonia - GBA
Tegami (The Letter) - PC
Theresia: Dear Emile - NDS  
Time Hollow - NDS  
Tokimeki Memorial Girl's Side: 1st Love Plus - NDS  
Tokimeki Memorial Girl's Side 2nd Season - NDS
Tokoyo no Hoshizora (Red Shift) - PC
True Remembrance - PC
Tsukihime - PC  
Tsukihime Plus-Disc - PC  
Uta (Plain Song) - PC
VVVVVV - 3DSDL
Wario Land 3 - GBC
Wario Land 4 - GBA
WarioWare Touched! - NDS  
WarioWare: Do It Yourself - NDS  
WarioWare: Mega Microgame - GBA
WarioWare: Twisted - GBA
Witch's Wish - NDS
The World Ends With You - NDS
Yu-Gi-Oh 5Ds Stardust Accelerator: World Championship 2009 - NDS  
Yu-Gi-Oh! Destiny Board Traveler - GBA
Yu-Gi-Oh! Reshef of Destruction - GBA
Yu-Gi-Oh! The Sacred Cards - GBA
Yu-Gi-Oh! Dungeon Dice Monsters - GBA  
Yu-Gi-Oh! GX Duel Academy - GBA  
Yu-Gi-Oh! GX: Spirit Caller - NDS
Yu-Gi-Oh! The Eternal Duelist Soul - GBA  
Yu-Gi-Oh! Worldwide Edition: Stairway to the Destined Duel - GBA  
Zone of the Enders: The Fist of Mars - GBA


*Beaten:*


Spoiler



Across Age DX - Android
AGAIN: Interactive Crime Novel - NDS  
Avalon Code - NDS  
Bleach: Dark Souls - NDS  
Bleach: The Blade of Fate - NDS  
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow - NDS  
Castlevania: Aria of Sorrow - GBA
Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia - NDS  
Chaos;Head - PC  
Dead or Alive: Dimensions - 3DS
Destinia - Android
Digimon World Dawn - NDS  
Digimon World DS - NDS  
Disgaea DS - NDS  
Dissidia: Final Fantasy - PSP
Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker - NDS  
Elite Beat Agents - NDS  
Eternal Legacy HD - Android
Etrian Odyssey - NDS  
Etrian Odyssey III: The Drowned City - NDS  
Face Raiders - 3DS
Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: Echoes of Time - NDS  
Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: Rings Of Fate - NDS
Final Fantasy VIII - PS
Fortune Arterial - PC  
Guitar Hero On Tour: Modern Hits - NDS
Hero's Saga: Laevatein Tactics - NDS  
Heroes of Mana  - NDS  
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni - PC  
Inotia 3: Children of Carnia - Android
Kara no Shoujo - PC
Kirby Mass Attack - NDS  
Left 4 Dead - PC  Android
The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks - NDS  
Love Plus - NDS
Lux-Pain - NDS  
Mario Kart 7 - 3DS
Mario vs. Donkey Kong: Mini-Land Mayhem - NDS  
Mega Man Star Force 3: Black Ace - NDS  
Patapon 2 - PSP
Plants vs. Zombies - DSiW
Plants vs. Zombies Game of the Year Edition - PC  
Pokédex 3D - 3DSDL
Pokémon Black Version - NDS  
Pokémon Heart Gold Version  - NDS
Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Time - NDS  
Pokémon Platinum Version - NDS  
Pokémon Ranger - NDS
Pokémon White Version  - NDS  
RollerCoaster Tycoon 3 - PC
Rune Factory 2: A Fantasy Harvest Moon - NDS  
Rune Factory 3: A Fantasy Harvest Moon - NDS  
Sacred Odyssey: Rise of Ayden HD - Android
Sands of Destruction (Guided Wills) - NDS  
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor Overclocked - 3DS
Shin Megami Tensei: Persona - PSP  
Sonic Colors - NDS  
Super Mario 3D Land - 3DS
Symphony of Eternity - Android
Tales of The World: Radiant Mythology - PSP
Touhou: Koumakyou ~ the Embodiment of Scarlet Devil - PC
Utatte Touch, Utouchi!! - NDS
Valkyrie Profile Covenant of the Plume - NDS  
Yosuga no Sora - In solitude, where we are least alone. - PC  
Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's World Championship 2010: Reverse of Arcadia - NDS  
Yu-Gi-Oh! GX Tag Force - PSP
Yu-Gi-Oh! GX Tag Force 2  - PSP
Yu-Gi-Oh! Nightmare Troubadour - NDS
Zenonia 2 - Android
Zenonia 3 - Android



EDIT: Added spoilers because the lists are pretty big :33 Lists are copied from my backloggery~
EDIT2: Added new games, new games have a Underline.


----------



## 310301288 (Oct 19, 2011)

All pokemon games on DS and gba. Alll sly cooper games on ps2. All NFS games on ps2. All naruto, bleach, and one piece games on wii. All of mario's collection on wii, and ds. alot more.
GBA:
megaman battle network 4, blue moon and red sun.
Fire emblem.
Beyblade Grevolution


----------



## JasmineJewelThie (Oct 23, 2011)

Chronotrigger
Final Fantasy Tactics
Final Fantasy 9
DK Country 1,2,3
Diddy Kong Racing
Goldeneye
Super Mario 1,3,Allstars
Aladdin
Zelda OoT
Super Mario RPG
Super Mario 64
Chrono Cross


----------



## batista1995 (Oct 24, 2011)

Pokemon Blue - GB
Pokemon Crystal - GB
Pokemon Fire Red - GBA
Pokemon Emerald - GBA
Dragon Ball Advanced Adventure - GBA
Dragon Ball GT Transformation - GBA
Mario Tennis Power Tour - GBA
Kirby Dream Land - GBA
Dragon Ball Z Super Sonic 2 - DS
Pokemon Diamond - DS
Pokemon Platinum - DS
Pokemon Soul Silver - DS
Pokemon White - DS
Final Fantasy IV - DS
Luminous Arc 2 - DS
Mario Kart DS - DS
Dragon Quest Monsters Joker - DS
All Kamen Riders Rider Generation - DS
Megaman ZX Advent - DS
Megaman ZX - DS
Pokemon Ranger - DS
Disgaea - DS
Ghost Trick Phantom Detective - DS
Dragon Quest Heroes Rocket Slime - DS
Fire Emblem Shadow Dragon - DS
Tales of Symphonia Dawn of New World - Wii
Super Smash Bros. Brawl - Wii
Mario Kart Wii - Wii
No More Heroes - Wii
No More Heroes 2 - Wii
Tales of Vesperia - Xbox 360
Red Dead Redemption - Xbox 360
Assassin Creed Brotherhood - Xbox 360
Battlefield Bad Company 2 - Xbox 360
Naruto Shippuden Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 - Xbox 360
Smackdown vs Raw 2010 - Xbox 360
Smackdown vs Raw 2011 - Xbox 360
WWE All-Stars - Xbox 360
etc.. can't remember


----------



## bradzx (Aug 1, 2013)

I do use real game system and emulator.

NES:
Super Mario Bros
Super Mario Bros 2
Super Mario Bros 3
Legend of Zelda
Kirby's Adventure (my favorite nes game ever.)
Metroid

SNES:
The Lion King
Goof's Troop
Kirby's Avalanche
Kirby Super Star
Super All Star - SMB, SMB2, SMB3 (I hate Lost Level because it hard.)
Super Bomberman 2
Secret of Evermore
Secret of Mana
Secret of Mana 2
Super Metroid (Many times cuz I love it.)
Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
Megaman X
Megaman X2
Megaman X3
Megaman 7
Donkey Kong Country
Donkey Kong Country 2
Donkey Kong Country 3
F-Zero
Earthbound
Super Mario World
Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island
Yoshi's Cookie
Final Fantasy 2 (Really it 4.  Stupid America.)
Final Fantasy 3 (Really it 6.  Stupid America.)
Chrono Trigger
Super Castlevania 4

N64:
Super Mario 64
Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Mario Kart 64
Paper Mario

Genesis:
Sonic the Hedgehog
Sonic the Hedgehog 2 and Knuckle (both)
Sonic the Hedgehog 3 and Knuckle (both)

PS1:
Spyro (my first PS1 game and I love it.)

PS2:
Tales of Legendia

Gamecube:
Mario Kart Double Dash (All classes and all Cups)
Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker
Legend of Zelda: Four Swords Adventure
Sonic Adventure Director's Cut
Sonic Rider
Donkey Kong Jungle Beat
Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door
F-Zero GX
Pokemon DX
Megaman Network Transmission
Wario's World
Luigi's Manison
Super Mario Sunshine
Super Smash Bros Melee
Metroid Prime
Harry Potter 1
Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Legend of Spyro
Tales of Symphonia (Best Tales of RPG)

GB and GBC:
Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Age and Oracle of Season
Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening DX
Super Mario Land
Super Mario Land 2
Super Mario Land 3: Wario Land
Wario Land 2
Wario Land 3
Pokemon Yellow
Pokemon Gold
Megaman Xtreme
Megaman Xtreme 2
Metroid 2

GBA:
Megaman Battle Network
Megaman Battle Network 2
Megaman Battle Network 3 Blue
Megaman Battle Network 4 Red Sun
Megaman Battle Network 5 Colonel
Megaman Battle Network 6 Gregar
Super Mario Advanced: Super Mario Bros 2
Super Mario Advanced 2: Super Mario World
Super Mario Advanced 3: Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island
Super Mario Advanced 4: Super Mario Bros 3
Golden Sun
Golden Sun: The Lost Age
Final Fantasy 4 Advanced
Final Fantasy 6 Advanced
Lady Sia
Pokemon Sapphire
Pokemon FireRed
Wario Land 4
Wario Ware Inc
Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
Legend of Zelda: The Minish Cap
Fire Emblem (Girl story)
F-Zero Grand Prix
F-Zero M something
Metroid Fusion
Metroid Zero Mission
Tales of Phantasia

DS:
Pokemon Pearl
Yoshi's Island DS
Megaman Starforce Leo
Phoenix Wright
Phoenix Wright 2
Phoenix Wright 3
Apollo Justice
Edgeworth
Scurge Hive (it is really getting my nerve!)
New Super Mario Bros
Mario Kart DS

Wii and Wiiware:
Super Mario Galaxy
Sonic the Hedgehog 4: Episode 1 (Finally!  Hate that final boss.  Just like Sonic the Hedgehog 2)
Sonic: The Black Knight
Mario Kart Wii (All classes and All Cups)
Super Smash Bros Brawl
Calling (scary and sad same times.  You should try play this game.)
Metroid Prime 3
Metroid Prime 1 (Metroid Prime Trilogy)
Kirby's Return to DreamLand
Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Link's Crossbow Training
Metal Slug Anthology
Tales of Symphonia 2

3DS:
Mario Kart 7


----------



## Rayder (Aug 2, 2013)

Kemosabe-TBC said:


> lol, this is impossible to answer... I started playing games around 1988, I have literally completed several hundreds (probably 1000+) of games. There's no way I could remember all the games I've completed.


 
This pretty much sums up my answer.  Been gaming since Pong systems were new (I believe that was 1972-1974 or right around there).  I've likely forgotten more games than I remember.   My sig says it all.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Aug 2, 2013)

Megaman x
Megaman x2
Megaman x3
Megaman maverick hunter X
Super contra
Pokemon emerald
Pokemon fire red
Pokemon leaf green
Pokemon red
Pokemon platinum
Pokemon silver
Black ops
Mario and luigi super star saga 
Mario and luigi bowsers in side story
Kirby super star ultra
Super princess peach
God of war 1
God of war 2 
God of war 3
Pokepark wii
New super mario bros wii
Newer super mario Bros wii
New super mario bros (ds)
New super mario bros 2
Kingdom hearts dream drop distance
Super smash bros brawl
Super mario 64
Super mario sunshine
Paper mario
The legend if Zelda ocarina of time
Megaman 2
Naruto path of the ninja
Naruto path of the ninja 2
Final fantasy dawn of souls 1-2 (1 completed)
Crisis core final fantasy 7
The Simpsons game (ds)
Dragon ball z budokai tenkaichi 3
Sonic rush
Sly cooper
Resident evil 5
Super mario 3d land
Donkey kong country 
Mortal kombat trilogy
Ultimate mortal kombat 3
Mortal kombat 4 
Mortal kombat sholin monks
Pokemon mystery dougeon explorers of time
Kirby crystal shards



I can't remember the rest but yeah.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 2, 2013)

Man, I'm gonna be put to shame here (although I can't be sure I actually remember all of them ... and by "completed" here I don't necessarily mean I've collected all extra quests or items or whatever, or alternate routes, difficulties)

Mario 64
Zelda Ocarina of Time
Zelda Skyward Sword
Mario Galaxy
Mario Galaxy 2
Zelda Majora's Mask
Metroid
Super Metroid
Metroid 2
Metroid Fusion
Super Mario Bros
Super Mario Bros 3
Mario Land
Kirby's Adventure
Kirby's Return to Dreamland
Banjo Kazooie
Mario World
Yoshi's Island
Diddy Kong Racing
Space Station Silicon Valley
Command and Conquer
Command and Conquer: Red Alert 2
Mario Party 7
Mario Kart Wii
Mario Kart 64
Pokemon red/green/yellow
Pokemon Snap
Super Smash Bros
Smash Bros Melee
Kirby's Dreamland
Mario's Missing
Luigi's Mansion

This just makes me realize how many games I'm only part way through. That's sad. I must redouble my efforts.


----------



## ilman (Aug 2, 2013)

100% completed:
Mario Galaxy 1&2, Super Mario Bros 1&3, New Super Mario Bros. DS
Sonic Adventure 1&2(yeah, all emblems), Sonic Heroes, Sonic Unleashed(Wii), Sonic Colors, Sonic Generations(PC and 3DS)
Zeldacarina of Time 3D, Zelda:Wind Waker, Zelda:Skyward Sword
Captain Claw, Jazz JackRabbit, Warcraft 3 Reign of Chaos and Frozen Throne(all campaigns with all quests and sidequests completed on hard difficulty)
Kingdom Hearts 3D
Kid Icarus:Uprising(collected pretty much all weapons, which I consider 100%)
Cave Story+(got all endings+all items)
The world ends with you(some of the extra missions were so damn hard to do on 'Ultimate' difficulty)
Beaten:
Most Mario games and Sonic games
DMC: Devil May Cry
Dust: An Elysian Tail
Super Meatboy
All Bit.trip games
Super Hexagon
All God of Wars except Ascension
All Kingdom Hearts games
Yu-Gi-Oh:Tag Force 3
Naruto Ultimate Ninja Heroes 2
Minecraft(if killing the Enderdragon on Normal counts)
Bastion
Castle Crashers
Final Fantasy 3, 4(on Android), 10 and 13(why did I make myself suffer through the whole thing )
Rayman 3D, 3, Raving Rabbids 1 and Origins(PC)


Those are just from the top of my head.


----------



## calmwaters (Aug 2, 2013)

These are listed in no particular order: just the first ones that come to mind.

All of the Wii Lego games (except the Clone Wars: bad glitch in the game)
Super Paper Mario (well story mode anyway)
Paper Mario
Chrono Trigger
The New Droid Army
Fantastic Four
Scooby-Doo: Night of 100 Frights
The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword ()
New Super Mario Bros. Wii
Super Mario Bros. 3
Spider-Man 3 (on the Wii )
Thor
The Incredible Hulk
The Incredibles 1 & 2
Finding Nemo on GBA
Marvel: Ultimate Alliance 1 & 2

I wish this list was longer: I've got good reasons for not finishing other games I've played

Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door - I could never defeat the final boss or the pit of a hundred trials
Super Mario Galaxy - I'm not playing that unless my sister plays it with me
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask - it got too frustrating
Pokemon LeafGreen/FireRed - I don't think it's humanly possible to finish those two
Super Mario RPG - I can't find enough frog coins for the experience share and I just got fed up with it
Metroid Prime - it's the longest backtrack in any game I've ever played
Finding Nemo on GC - couldn't get past the tank level

I think that's it


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 2, 2013)

It's impossible to list them all 
But summing it up, I've beat most of the Zeldas, Marios, Pokemon, Final Fantasy 7-10, every Mario Kart since the N64, every Ace Attorney game, Banjo Kazooie, Kingdom Hearts for PS2, Blue Dragon for 360...
There are probably lots more but those are the ones I remember offhand without spending too much time trying to remember them.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 4, 2013)

See, this is why I like Backloggery. Just check my signature and check my "beaten" and "completed" lists. 

A disclaimer though, I haven't had home internet in a couple weeks, so it is that much out of date.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 4, 2013)

Well, i have not completed all of them but played to the point i had my fair share with each.. http://darkadia.com/member/Kwama57/library#!/shelf/finished

Edit : Also most popular titles not listed on NES, GENESIS, SNES, PSONE and PSTWO that i do not own anymore or never did, as i was still pirating at the time.. >.<


----------



## EzekielRage (Aug 4, 2013)

I try to keep it as short as I can by putting serieses together but I play videogames since i was four or five and I am 29 now so its gonna be a LONG list anyway...

Everything that has anything to do with Zelda (except the CD-i games as I never played those)
Megaman 2, 3, 4 on NES
Most Castlevania games except Haunted Castle, Castlevania Adventure and Curse of Darkness (since I never played Curse of Darkness)
Super Mario 64, Galaxy and 3D Land (I SUCK HARD at Mario games)
All Lufia Games
All Assassins Creed games that were released on PS3
All Uncharted games that were released on PS3
Spider-Man 1 & 2 on GameBoy, Sinister Six on NES, Maximum Carnage on SNES, Amazing Spider-Man on PSX, Ultiamte Spider-Man on GameCube, Friend or Foe, Web of Shadows, Shattered Dimensions on Wii, PS3 AND PC (best spidey game ever IMHO), Edge of time, Amazign Spider-Man movie tie in on PS3, Ultimate Spider-Man on DS, Battle for new York on DS and War of the Gems for SNES
Disney games: Gargoyles (Genesis) maui mallard (Snes) PK out of Shadows (GameCube) Duck Tales 1+2 (NES) Chip N Dale 1+2 (NES) Darkwing Duck on NES, TRON Evolution on PS3, Quack Attack on N64
A few fighting, tetris, puzzle and Racing games that dont count but still
Turtiles 2, 3, 4 for NES and SNES
Most Kirby classic platformers
Batman Arkham Asylum (never played city) Vengeance on Gamecube, Batman & Robin on SNES, batman on NES, Return of the Joker on GameBoy
Starfox for SNES, N64 and Adventures for Gamecube
Rare games: Banjo Kazooie, Conker, Jet force gemini, goldeneye, perfect dark
All Metroid Games
Sonic Adventure 2 Battle, Colors, All Stars and All Stars Transformed (Technically)
Blizzard games: Lost Vikings 1, Star Craft 1+2, Warcraft 1-3
Other Nintendo games: Luigs Mansion 1+2, Xenoblade Chronicles, Eternal Darkness,
Single games: Second Sight for GameCube, Streets of Rage 2, Heroes of Ruin, Strike Gunner, Cybernator, Super C, Krustys Fun House on NES
I am sure I forgot a bunch of games but i might be adding to this list as i remember them^^


----------



## Eity (Aug 4, 2013)

Several years ago I actually even made xls list of games I completed (mostly not 100%). But since I playing games for like 20 years, and don't remember everything its not totally perfect. In fact I have completed more than 500 games (but 153 from them is well... let's say Japanese visual novel for PC ). Other than them is:



Spoiler



NDS
Pokemon Pearl
Pokemon Ranger
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin
Megaman Star Force 1
Megaman ZX Advent
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon 2: Explorers of Time/Darkness
Pokemon Trozei
Pokemon Dash
Yu-Gi-Oh! Nightmare Troubadour
Yu-Gi-Oh GX Spirit Caller
Puyo Pop Fever 1
Puyo Pop Fever 2
Contra 4
Dragon Ball Z: Supersonic Warriors 2
Futari wa Precure Max Heart
Futari wa Precure Splash Star
Kirby: Squeak Squad
Mario Kart DS
Nanostray 1
Naruto: Path of The Ninja 1
Naruto: Shinobi Retsuden
Naruto: Shinobi Retsuden II
Naruto Shippuuden: Saikyou Ninja Daikesshuu 5
New Super Mario Bros.
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Paneru De Pon
Trace Memory
Hi Hi Puffy AmiYumi: The Genie & the Amp
Wind X Windam
Sonic Rush Adventure
Ultimate Mortal Kombat
Megaman Star Force 2 Zerker
Metal Slug 7
Kirby: Canvas Curse
Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia
Pokemon Ranger: Shadows of Almia
Naruto: Path of The Ninja 2
Princess Debut
Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney: Justice For All
Kira Kira Pop Princess
Draglade
Rune Factory 1
Yu-Gi-Oh! World Championship 2008
My World My Way
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Pokemon Platimum
Dino King
Naruto: Shinobi Retsuden III
Megaman StarForce 3: Black Ace
Bleach DS 4th Flame Bringer
Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn DS: Flame Rumble X
Ace Attorney Investigations: Miles Edgeworth
Pokemon SoulSilver
Naruto Shippuden: Ninjutsu Zenkai Chacrash
Magical Starsign
Megaman Battle Network 5 Double Team
Lost in Blue 2
Pokemon Ranger: Guardian Signs
Megaman ZX
Ontamarama 
Rune Factory 2
Digimon World DS
Suikoden Tierkreis
Densetsu No Stafi 4
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Blue Rescue Team
Naruto RPG 2: Chidori VS Rasengan
Naruto Shippuuden: Dairansen! Kakebunshin Emaki
Monster Tale
Fairy Tail Gekitou! Madoushi Kessen
Pokemon Black
Kirby: Mass Attack
Power Rangers Samurai
Mario & Luigi: Partners in Time
Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story
WarioWare: Touched!
Summon Night X: Tears Crown
Sonic Rush
Radiant Historia
Pokemon Conquest
Tales of Innocence
Phoenix Wright: Trials And Tribulations
Bleach: The Blade of Fate
Bleach: Dark Souls
Puyo Puyo! 15th Anniversary
Love Plus
Sonic And Sega All Stars Racing 
Sonic Colors
Rune Factory 3
Lost in Blue
Lost in Blue 3
Super Princess Peach
Ninja Gaiden: Dragon Sword
Solatorobo
Digimon World Dusk
Kirby Super Star Ultra
Pokemon Black 2
The Legend of Kage 2
Yoshi's Island DS
Puyo Puyo 7
Super Scribblenauts
Mr. Driller: Drill Spirits
Scribblenauts
Tetris DS
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon 2: Explorers of Sky
Pokemon Typing Adventure
Touch Detctive
Golden Sun: Dark Dawn
Touch Detctive 2
DragonBall Z: Attack of The Saiyans
Tales of The Tempest

GBA
Pokemon Ruby\Sapphire\Emerald
Pokemon FireRed
Castlevania: Aria of Sorrow
Castlevania: Harmony of Dissonance
Castlevania: Circle of the Moon
Megaman Battle Network 1
Megaman Battle Network 2
Megaman Battle Network 3
Megaman Battle Network 6
Megaman Zero 1
Megaman Zero 4
Summon Night: Swordcraft Story
Summon Night: Swordcraft Story 2
Yu-Gi-Oh! The Sacred Cards
Drill Dozer
Konami Krazy Racers
Beyblade: G-Revolution
Contra Advance: The Alien Wars EX
Dragon Ball Z: Taiketsu
Naruto: Saikyou Ninja Daikesshu
Naruto: Saikyou Ninja Daikesshu 2
Puyo Pop
Futari wa Precure: Arienaai! Yume no Sono ha Daimeikyuu
Futari wa Precure Max Heart: Maji Maji! Fight de In Janai
Battle B-Daman
Battle B-Daman Fire Spirits
Dragon Ball Z: The Legacy of Goku 
Final Fight
Magical Quest 1
Magical Quest 2
Shaman King: Master of Spirits 1
Shaman King: Master of Spirits 2
Summon Night Craft Sword Monogatari: Hajimari no Ishi
Kirby: Nightmare in Dreamland
Megaman Battle Network 4: Red Sun
Digimon Sapphire
Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga

Nintendo 3DS
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity

NES
Megaman 6
Konami World 2
Kero Kero Keroppi no Daibouken 2: Donuts Ike ha Oosawagi!
Kage
Super Contra
Castlevania
Kirby's Adventure
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Tournament Fighters
Double Dragon II: The Revenge
The Addams Family
The Adventures of Rocky and Bullwinkle
Aladdin
Aladdin (Other Version)
Astyanax
Battletoads & Double Dragon
Chip 'N Dale: Rescue Rangers
Chip 'N Dale: Rescue Rangers 2
Duck Tales
Duck Tales 2
Home Alone 2
The Young Indiana Jones Chronicles
The Legend of Kage
Quinity
Monster in My Pocket
Road Fighter
Tiny Toon Adventures
The Dragon
The Little Mermaid
Kung-Fu
Adventures in the Magic Kingdom
Gradius
Mortal Kombat 3
NY Nyankies
Mitsume ga Tooru
Choujin Sentai Jetman
Mickey Mouse III: Yume Fuusen
Darkwing Duck
Megaman 4
Megaman 5
Megaman 3
Megaman 2
Megaman 1
Batman: Return of The Joker
Akumajou Special: Boku Dracula-kun
Little Samson
Kyouryuu Sentai Juuranger

SNES
Akumajo Dracula
Akumajo Dracula XX
Gundam Wing: Endless Duel
The Ninja Warriors
Ranma Fighting Game
Sailor Moon Fighting Game
Double Dragon V: The Shadow Falls
Ganbare Goemon 2: Kiteretsu Shogun Magginesu
Megaman X
Megaman X2
Magical Quest 1
Realm
Hagane
Rockman & Forte
Kirby Dream Land 3
Kirby Super Star
Magical Quest 3
Megaman X3
Megaman 7

Sega Mega Drive

Castlevania: Bloodlines
Mortal Kombat 1
Mortal Kombat 3
Pocket Monsters 2
World of Illusion
Robocop VS Terminator
Contra: Hard Corps
Lords of Thunder
Urusei Yatsura: My Dear Friends
Ranma: Byukuran Aika

PSP
Disgaea Infinite
MegaMan Powered Up
MegaMan Maverick Hunter X
Castlevania: The Dracula X Chronicles
Bleach: Soul Carnival 
Mortal Kombat Unchained
Tekken 6
BlazBlue: Calamity Trigger Portable 
Rurouni Kenshin: Meiji Kenkaku Romantan Saisen
Puyo Puyo Fever 1
Sengoku Cannon: Sengoku Ace Episode III
Puyo Puyo 7
Puyo Puyo Fever 2
Puyo Puyo! 15th Anniversary
Metal Slug 6 (Metal Slug Anthology Anthology)
Samurai Showdown 6 (Samurai Showdown Anthology)
Darius Burst
Bleach: Heat The Soul 1
Soul Eater: Battle Resonance
Dragon Ball Evolution
Bleach: Heat The Soul 2
Mahou Shoujo Lyrical Nanoha A's Portable: The Battle of Aces
Majestic Twelve (Space Invaders Pocket)
Pac-Man Arrangement (Namco Museum Battle Collection)
Pac-Man Arrangement Plus (Namco Museum 2)
Half Minute Hero
Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn Battle Arena 2
Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn Battle Arena 1
Yu-Gi-Oh! GX Tag Force 2
Mortal Kombat 3 (Midway Arcade Treasures: Extended Play)
Puyo Puyo 20th Anniversary
Guilty Gear Judgment
Mahou Shoujo Lyrical Nanoha A's Portable: The Gears of Destiny
Metal Slug XX
Tekken 5
Sonic Rivals
Sonic Rivals 2
Prinny: Can I Really Be the Hero?
Prinny 2: Dawn of Operation Panties Dood

Playstation
Castlevania: Symphony of the Night
CardCaptor Sakura: Crow Card Magic
Tekken
Tekken 3
Tekken 2
Puyo Puyo 2
Dead or Alive
Mortal Kombat 4
Soul Edge
Justice Gakuen
Samurai Deeper Kyo
Anime Chick Story 1: CardCaptor Sakura
Mr. Driller G
Street Fighter EX Plus Alpha
Street Fighter EX2 Plus
Advanced V.G. 2
Tales of Destiny
Puchi Carat

Nintendo 64
Pokemon Stadium 2
Pokemon Stadium 3
Pokemon Snap
Pokemon Puzzle League
Super Smash Bros.
Mortal Kombat 4
Kirby 64: The Crystal Shards

GC
Naruto Gekitou Ninja Taisen
Puyo Pop Fever
MegaMan Network Transmission

Wii
Contra ReBirth
Oboro Muramasa
Castlevania Adventure Rebirth
Sonic 4 Episode 1
Kirby Epic Yarn
Pokemon Battle Revolution
GhostSlayer
PokePark Wii: Pikachu's Adventure
Sonic Colors
Tatsunoko VS Capcom: Ultimate All-Stars
Mario Kart Wii
Donkey Kong Country Returns
Super Smash Bros. Brawl
Pokemon Rumble
Kirby's Return to Dream Land
Octomania
Tales of Graces
Puyo Puyo 7

Sega Dreamcast
Mortal Kombat Gold
Soul Caliber
Puyo Puyo~n
Triggerheart Exelica
Gunlord
Ikaruga

NeoGeo
Metal Slug 1
Metal Slug 2
Metal Slug 3
Metal Slug 4
Metal Slug 5
Sengoku 3
Eightman
Twinkle Star Sprites
Top Hunter
Magical Drop III
Kabuki Klash

GBC
Pokemon Gold\Silver\Crystal
Pokemon TCG
Pokemon Puzzle Challenge
Yu-Gi-Oh! Duel Monsters 2: Yamikai Kettouki
Yu-Gi-Oh! Duel Monsters 3: Sanseisenshin Kourin
Yu-Gi-Oh! Duel Monsters 4: Saikyou Kettousha Senki
Ganbare Goemon: Hoshizorashi Dynamites Arawaru!! 

GB
Pokemon Red\Green\Blue\Yellow
Yu-Gi-Oh! Duel Monsters 1
Ninja Gaiden Shadow
Kirby Dream Land 1
Kirby Dream Land 2
Duck Tales 2

Misc Consoles
Wonderboy Game (SMS)
Castlevania: Chi no Rondo
Dead or Alive 2 (DC)
Dead or Alive 2 (PS2)
GrimGrimoire (PS2)
Puyo Puyo Fever (DC)
Tales of Legendia

PC (this part also not full)
Heroes of Might & Magic III
Return to Castle Wolfenstain
Max Payne
Mortal Kombat 4
Sonic Adventures
Trouble Witches
Heroes of Might & Magic I
Puyo Puyo Sun
Sonic Generations
DMC: Devil May Cry

Arcade (more, I just don't remembre some of them)
Asura Blade: Sword of Dynasty
Asura Buster: Eternal Warriors
Rockman 1: The Power Battle
Rockman 2: Power Fighters
Sailor Moon
Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3
Guwange
House of The Dead
Zero Gunner
Dead or Alive Plus Plus
Street Fighter III: 2 Impact
Street Fighter EX
Street Fighter EX Plus
Nemo
BlazBlue: Continuum Shift
Super Street Fighter IV: Arcade Edition
Samurai Shodown Sen
Trouble Witches AC


----------



## DarkFlare69 (May 5, 2015)

Cyan told me I could bump this so @mods no ban pls

Doom 1
Doom 2
Heretic
Hexen
The 7th Guest
Duke Nukem: Time To Kill
Duke Nukem: 3D
Duke Nukem Advance
SMB1
SMB2
SMB3
NSMB DS
NSMB U
NSMB Wii
MKDS
MKDD
MKSC
SMK
MKWii
MK8
CoD BO II
CoD Ghosts
GTA VC
GTA SA
GTA III
GTA Chinatown Wars
The Chessmaster NES
SMW SNES
SMW 2 GBA
Watch_Dogs
Super Mario Sunshine (12 times)
Luigis Mansion (18 times)
Zelda Wind Waker (20 times)
Zelda NES
Zelda II NES
Zelda Majoras Mask
Goldeneye 007 (N64)
Goldeneye 007 (Wii)
Mario Party 5
Mario Party 7
Mario Party 9
Quake 1
Mario Kart 7
Driver: Renegade
Minecraft
Resident Evil 4
Mario & Luigi: Dream Team
Silent Hill
Stinger NES
Jeremy McGrath Motorcross GCN
Paper Mario Thousand Year Door
Borderlands 2
Brain Age
Brain Age 2

There's probably 10 - 15 more, but I can't think of them all.


----------



## DeShelly (May 7, 2015)

Here is my list:

Rayman Ds
VVVVV
Kid icarus Uprising
Luigi Mansion
Sonic 1
Sonic 2
Streets of rage 2
Ghost trick Phantom detective
Hunters the reckoning
You have to burn the rope (ds homebrew and if someone knows it.. =p he going to laugh xD)
Find the nemo Gba
Yoshis island
Kingdom hearts: Re coded
Kingdom hearts: 365/4
Legend of zelda ocarina of time
Legend of zelda Skyward sword
Legend of zelda spirit tracks
Legenf of zelda Wind waker
Klonoa Empire of dreams
Pacman world 3 Ds
Metroid prime Hunters
Metroid prime 1
Metroid Fusion
Metroid Zero mission
Serious sam the first encounter
Wario ware ds
Wario world
Wario land 4
Wario land 3
Wario land 2
New super mario bros
Super mario land 3 :wario land
Super mario land 2: 6 coins
Super mario 64 ds
Gta San andreas
Gta Chinatown
Gta GBA
Gta liberty city stories
Gta 3
Desperados 2 Coopers Revenge
Desperados 3 Helldorado
Pokemon Ruby
Pokemon Silver
Pokemon platinum
Pokemon Y
Pokemon Blue
Elder of scrolls V (main story and dlc ofc)
Elder of scrolls IV
Lucky Luke Wanted
Phoenix wright ace attorney
Phoenix wright justice for all
Phoenix wright trials and tribulations
Phoenix wright Dual destinies
Phoenix wright vs Proffesor layton
Apollo justice
Miles edgeworth Investigations
Mario kart ds
Mario party ds
Castelvania Aria of sorrow
Castelvania Circle of the moon
Castelvania Portait of ruin
Castelvania Order of eclecia
Castelvania Mirror of fate
The Culling of cows
Breath of death VII
Dementium The ward
Demenium II
Evilquest
Postal 2
Sniper elite v2
Torchlight 2
Trine
Kirby Dream land
Kirby Nightmare in dream land
Borderlands 2
Resident evil DS
Resident evil 4
Resident evil 3
Splinter cell Essentials
Splinter cell Chaos theory
Splinter cell
Splinter cell Pandoras tommorow
Splinter cell Conviction
Donkey kong Country
Call of duty 1
Cod 2
Cod 4
You have to win this game (yeah its a game and have a yolo mode and i beat it and on yolo mode)
Shadowgrounds
Metal gear solid 3 snake eater
Ninja gaiden; Dragon Sword
Prince of persia the sands of time
Battles Prince of persia
Bloodrayne 2 
Max payne 1
Max payne 2 
Need for speed underground
Need for speed Most wanted
Need for speed Undercover (Ds)
Asterix and obelix Gba
Kao the Kangaroo 
Spyro the new beginng
Altered beast
Nosferatu the wrath of malachi
Planet of the apes Gba
Fallout 3
Warcraft 3
Fear 1
Half life 1
and its more i cant even remember...


----------



## SammyPoke (May 8, 2015)

Oh *gawd . . . *if I was to respond to this, I think I would explode to a bagillion tiny candy pieces. 
*more than 100* I'll leave it at that *. . . for now.*


----------



## Lycan911 (May 8, 2015)

GB:

-Pokemon Red
-Pokemon Yellow
-Pokemon Gold
-Super Mario Land 2: 6 Golden Coins

GBA:

-Pokemon Emerald
-Pokemon FireRed

NES:

-Super Mario Bros.

DS:

-New Super Mario Bros.
-Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
-Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Justice For All
-Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials And Tribulations
-Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
-Ace Attorney Investigations: Miles Edgeworth
-Ace Attorney Investigations: Miles Edgeworth: Prosecutor's Path
-9 Hours, 9 Persons, 9 Doors
-Time Hollow
-Professor Layton and the Unwound Future
-Professor Layton and the Last Specter
-The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
-The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks
-Ōkamiden
-Hotel Dusk: Room 215
-Last Window: The Secret of Cape West
-Another Code: Two Memories
-Pokemon Black
-Pokemon White 2
-Pokemon Platinum
-Pokemon HeartGold
-Pokemon Trozei!
-Pokemon Ranger: Guardian Signs

PSP:

-Danganronpa
-Corpse Party
-Corpse Party: Book of Shadows (May 9th, 2015)
-Fate/Extra
-Fate/Unlimited Codes (can't really be finished since it's a fighting game, but I unlocked everything)

Android:

-Final Fantasy III
-Layton Brothers: Mystery Room

PC:

-Fate/Stay Night
-Final Cut: Death on the Silver Screen (and sequels)

-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-

I've probably missed A LOT, especially on the DS, I know there's over 50 DS games that I've finished.


----------



## Domine (Mar 13, 2016)

These are all of the games I remember completing.
*
Xbox 360*
Fallout 3
Left 4 Dead
Left 4 Dead 2
Dead Rising
Resident Evil 5

*PS3*
3D Dot Game Heroes (awesome game!)
The Last of Us
Fallout: New Vegas
Kane and Lynch (can't remember the entire title, just know my brother and I beat it)
UFC Undisputed 2009 (if you consider winning a championship beating the game lol)
FEAR 3
Resident Evil 6
Resident Evil ORC
(probably a couple more but I can't remember)

*Xbox One*
The Evil Within
Fallout 4
Dead Rising 3

*GameCube*
Super Mario Sunshine
Luigi's Mansion
Pikmin
Mario Party 6 (unlocked everything)
Mario Party 7 (unlocked everything)
Mario Kart: Double Dash!! (unlocked everything, 1st place on all cups & all modes)
Metroid Prime
Time Splitters: Future Perfect
Splinter Cell: Double Agent (completed the co-op portion of it anyway, which was a pain in the ass)

*Nintendo 64*
Super Mario 64
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Bomberman 64
Harvest Moon 64

*Nintendo Wii*
Wario Land: Shake It
Super Mario Galaxy
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Super Paper Mario
Pikmin 2

*Gameboy Color*
Pokemon Crystal

*Gameboy Advanced*
Pokemon Fire Red
Pokemon Ruby
Pokemon Sapphire
Pokemon Emerald

*Nintendo DS*
Pokemon Diamond
Pokemon Pearl
Pokemon Platinum
Pokemon HeartGold
Super Mario 64 DS

*Nintendo 3DS*
Mario Kart 7
Pokemon AlphaSapphire
Ocarina of Time
Majora's Mask
Luigi's Mansion 2

So yeah, those are all of the games I recall beating as the years past. Most recent game was Fallout 4, and I'm trying to beat The Evil Within on its hardest difficulty right now.


----------



## xtheman (Mar 17, 2016)

Ummm...
umm...
ummmm...
I've completed lego star wars the complete saga a long time ago in a galaxy far, far away.
I've also completed mario kart 7.


----------



## Bimmel (Mar 17, 2016)

Another of these senseless list threads.

I'll complete this day in 1 hour. Speedrun mode.


----------



## almmiron (Mar 25, 2020)

REVIVING:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...TFpg5z0PajcqNFbGGIzO-Z1yqc/edit#gid=914729019


----------

